# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  αλλαγη γιατρου.

## ferro

παιδια επειδη ο γιατρος που πηγαινα δεν με βοηθουσε καθολου,και ειμαι χαλια(βαρια καταθλιψη,υπερμετρο αγχος)απο αυριο παω σε νεο γιατρο.
ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα....
οπως εχω ξαναπει πασχω απο διπολικη διαταραχη.

----------


## gonoli

γεια σου ferro!οταν λες οτι ογιατρος δεν σε βοηθουσε,τι ακριβως εννοεις?

----------


## ferro

μου εκανε ψυχαναλυση ενω χρειαζομαι υποστηρικτικου τυπου θεραπεια.

----------


## gonoli

εγω πινω φαρμακα και με αυτα παω καλα.θα παω ομως και για ψυχοθεραπεια.εσυ τι φαρμακα παιρνεις?δεν σε εχουν βοηθησει?

----------


## zao

Καλη επιτυχια λοιπον!!!

Περιμενουμε εντυπωσεις!!!

----------


## ferro

@gonoli μου, sorry που αργησα να σου απαντησω αλλα χθες ημουν χαλια.
επερνα zyprexa,xanax και remeron.
ο νεος μου γιατρος μου εβγαλε το xanax και στη θεση του μου εβαλε rivotril γιατι το αγχος μου δεν παλευοταν...
μου προσθεσε και ενα ακομα αντικαταθλιπτικο εκτος απο το remeron που δεν θυμαμαι τωρα το ονομα του,γιατι δεν εχω την συνταγη μπροστα μου.
σημερα το βραδυ θα παρω για πρωτη φορα το rivotril και θα σας πω εντυπωσεις αυριο.
@ζαο σε ευχαριστω και εσενα για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## Sofia

ferro ελπιζω η νεα θεραπεια να ναι πιο υποστηρικτικη κ περισσοτερο αποτελεσματικη...

περιμενουμε νεα σου :Smile:

----------


## ferro

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου.
εσυ παντως απ\'οτι εχω παρατηρησει εισαι οντως υποστηρικτικη τοσο σε μενα οσο και σε πολλα αλλα μελη του φορουμ μας.
εισαι ψυχουλα :Wink:

----------


## Sofia

:Smile:  σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## gonoli

ferro μου,σου ευχομαι κι εγω να σε βοηθησει η νεα σου θεραπεια και να πανε ολα καλα!περιμενω νεα σου.αντε,τα ξαναλεμε.φιλακια και κουραγιο!

----------


## ferro

φιλακια gonoli μου!!!!
θα σας κραταω ενημερους!!!

----------


## Winston_man

Ferro καλησπέρα. Με το γιατρο που σου ειχα προτείνει τι εγινε? Δεν σε βοηθησε τελικα?

----------


## ferro

σε αυτον ξαναπηγα :Wink: 
ειχα παει περσυ 2 φορες και απο βλακεια μου τον σταματησα.
αρα δεν ειναι εντελως καινουριος.
επεστρεψα σε αυτον και δεν το μετανιωνω καθολου!
σε ευχαριστω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου για την συσταση!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

.

----------


## Sofia

ferro, πώς πήγε?

----------


## ferro

με εχει βοηθησει αρκετα το νεο αγχολυτικο(rivotril) σοφια μου,αλλα απο την αλλη δεν ειμαι και τελειως καλα.
κανω υπομονη ομως, γιατι θελουν τον χρονο τους αυτες οι καταστασεις...

----------


## ferro

παιδια τα νεα μου φαρμακα με εχουν βοηθησει πολυ στον υπνο.
κοιμαμαι σαν πουλακι.αλλα κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας εχω πολυ αγχος,παρολο που παιρνω και το πρωι και το μεσημερι φαρμακο.εχω παρει πολλες φορες τηλ. τον γιατρο(βασικα τον εχω τρελανει :P) και μου λεει πως αυτα ειναι τα καταλληλα φαρμακα και να κανω υπομονη....

----------


## ferro

δεν εχω καθολου δραστηριοτητα.
ολη την μερα(σχεδον) την βγαζω στο κρεββατι.
ολα τα εχουν αναλαβει οι γονεις μου.
τι θα κανω παιδια οταν φυγουν οι γονεις μου απο τη ζωη?
ειναι 70 χρονων.
εχω μια αδερφη που εχει και κεινη σοβαρο ψυχιατρικο νοσημα.
τι θα απογινουμε παιδια οταν οι γονεις φυγουν απο τη ζωη???
τρεμω και μονο στην ιδεα....
φιλους δεν εχω και οι συγγενεις μου δεν με καταλαβαινουν καθολου.

----------


## ferro

help!ας μου απαντησει καποιος please...

----------


## keep_walking

Λοιπον μιας και εισαι στο κρεβατι παρε στυλο και χαρτι και φτιαξε το τι πρεπει να κανεις αυριο...πχ να παω μεχρι τα ΚΕΠ να παρω το ταδε πιστοποιητικο κλπ. και αρχισε καθε μερα να εφαρμοζεις αυτα που εγραψες,οχι υπερβολες ε μετρον αριστον.
Να δω ποτε θα αρχισω να το κανω και εγω μιας και εγω δεν ειμαι και ιδιαιτερα δραστηριος θα ελεγα...

----------


## ferro

σε ευχαριστω βρε κιπακο για την απαντηση σου ομως τα ερωτηματα που εθεσα παραπανω παραμενουν και με βασανιζουν πολυ.... :Frown:

----------


## gonoli

γεια σου ferro..εχω σκεφτει κι εγω, τι θα γινει οταν πεθανουν οι γονεις μου, γιατι τωρα δε δουλευω κι εμενα τα κανουν ολα εκεινοι..βεβαια ειναι νεοτεροι απ\'οτι οι δικοι σου ωστοσο με βασανιζει κι εμενα τι θα γινει στο μελλον..εσυ δεν εισαι σε θεση να βρεις καποια δουλεια?αα.και κατι αλλο,η αδερφη σου τι προβλημα εχει?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by gonoli_
> γεια σου ferro..εχω σκεφτει κι εγω, τι θα γινει οταν πεθανουν οι γονεις μου, γιατι τωρα δε δουλευω κι εμενα τα κανουν ολα εκεινοι..βεβαια ειναι νεοτεροι απ\'οτι οι δικοι σου ωστοσο με βασανιζει κι εμενα τι θα γινει στο μελλον..εσυ δεν εισαι σε θεση να βρεις καποια δουλεια?αα.και κατι αλλο,η αδερφη σου τι προβλημα εχει?


οχι κοπελα μου προς το παρον δεν ειμαι σε θεση να βρω δουλεια.
η αδερφη μου εχει ψυχωση.αλλα ας μην επεκταθουμε σε αυτο,γιατι ειναι κατι που με στεναχωρει πολυ κοπελα μου :Frown:

----------


## ferro

μολις γυρισα απο τον γιατρο και μου αυξησε το αντικαταθλιπτικο.
μολις το ειπα στον πατερα μου θυμωσε.
του λεω γιατι θυμωνεις?
και μου λεει για το καλο σου,επειδη παιρνεις πολλα φαρμακα.
εγω ομως πληγωθηκα γιατι μου μιλησε με θυμο.

----------


## Sofia

ferro αν βλεπεις πώς δεν σε βοηθαει το να συζητας με συγκεκριμενα ατομα τα της θεραπειας ή της αγωγης σου τοτε εχεις σκεφτει να σταματήσεις να το κανεις?

ειναι πολυ πιθανο οι γονεις σου ή άλλοι ανθρωποι να ανησυχουν για την πορεια της καταστασης σου κ μη γνωριζοντας πώς να διαχειριστουν την αγωνια τους, να φορτωνουν κ εσενα με καποιο τροπο μερος της αγωνιας τους. Νομιζω πώς ο καθε ανθρωπος πρεπει να μεινει επικεντρωμενος στην προσπάθεια που κανει, βλεποντας παραλληλα που μπορει να μιλάει πιο ελευθερα κ που οχι.

----------


## ferro

σοφια μου ο λογος που τους δινω αναφορα για τα φαρμακα μου,ειναι επειδη τα εχει ο πατερας μου στα χερια του,γιατι παλιοτερα επερνα παραπανω απο την δοσολογια που μου ειχε πει ο γιατρος.

----------


## Sofia

ferro, εχεις δει βελτίωση στο να επιβάλλεσαι στον εαυτο σου καποιες φορες που χρειαζεται? ας πουμε εισαι πλεον συνεπης στην δοσολογια που σου συστηνεται απο τον γιατρο?

----------


## ferro

πλεον ειμαι συνεπης θελοντας και μη γιατι ο πατερας μου,μου δινει φαρμακα μονο για μια ημερα και τηρω την δοσολογια.

----------


## Sofia

ferro πραγματικα πιστεύω πώς αν ηθελες να ήσουν ασυνεπης, να υπερβεις ας πουμε την δοσολογια θα εβρισκες τροπο να το κανεις. καταλαβαινω οτι μπορει να βοηθιεσαι με καποιον τροπο, δινοντας τα χαπια σε καποιον αλλο αλλα εχεις κ εσυ ευθυνη στην τηρηση της δοσολογιας.

----------


## ferro

οι γονεις μου δεν δεχονται παντως με τπτ να μου δωσουν τα φαρμακα στα χερια.αυτο ειναι και η εντολη του γιατρου. :Frown:

----------


## Sofia

υποθέτω πώς θα εχει συμβει κάτι ασχημο στο παρελθον για να ζητηθει κατι τέτοιο. παρολα αυτα, βλεπεις πώς εχεις μπει σε ενα προγραμμα. σωστα?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> υποθέτω πώς θα εχει συμβει κάτι ασχημο στο παρελθον για να ζητηθει κατι τέτοιο. παρολα αυτα, βλεπεις πώς εχεις μπει σε ενα προγραμμα. σωστα?


ναι παλιοτερα επερνα ανεξελεκτα τα φαρμακα.
απλα σοφακι μου θα ηθελα να σε παρακαλεσω να μην μου λες οτι το σωστο ειναι να παρω τα φαρμακα στα χερια μου,γιατι αυτο με φερνει σε μεγαλη εσωτερικη συγγρουση.το ξερω οτι το λες απο ενδιαφερον και να ξερεις οτι εισαι απο τα ατομα που εκτιμω αφανταστα στο φορουμ.
σε φιλω και σε ευχαριστω για την συμπαρασταση.
εν καιρω ισως ειμαι ετοιμη να παρω τα φαρμακα στα χερια μου.
και παλι σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## ferro

.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> υποθέτω πώς θα εχει συμβει κάτι ασχημο στο παρελθον για να ζητηθει κατι τέτοιο. παρολα αυτα, βλεπεις πώς εχεις μπει σε ενα προγραμμα. σωστα?
> 
> 
> ...


φερρο σ ευχαριστω για την γλυκυτητα σου :Smile:  αν κ ειμαι υπερμαχος του να παιρνουμε την προσωπικη μας ευθυνη, καταλαβαινω πώς ειναι στιγμες που αυτο ειναι δυσκολο ή αδυνατο. κ τοτε χρειαζομαστε ενα στηριγμα, ενα αποκουμπι, εναν ανθρωπο που θα μας βοηθησει κ θα μας στηριξει. ετσι κ τώρα δεν μπορω να ισχυριστω τπτ μεσω αυτου του φορουμ ουτε να υποδειξω το σωστο ή το λαθος ειδικα σε ενα τοσο λεπτο θεμα. καλη μου φερρο δεν γραφω παραπανω τί να κανεις. ρωταω ομως για να καταλαβω καλυτερα τα οσα μας γραφεις. και στο προτελευταια μου μνμ κοιττα τί σου γράφω :Smile:  αν θες...πώς εισαι συνεπης σε ενα προγραμμα γιατι αν ηθελες δεν θα σουν. κι αυτο ειναι μια προοδος... :Smile:  δε νομιζεις :Smile: 

σ ευχαριστω για τα οσα μου εγραψες :Smile:  το εκτιμω!

----------


## ferro

αααααχ!νιωθω τοση μοναξια...... :Frown:

----------


## ferro

παιδια τι θα απογινουμε εγω(που ειμαι διπολικη) και η ψυχωσικη αδερφη μου οταν θα φυγουν οι γονεις απο τη ζωη?
με βασανιζει αυτη η σκεψη.
ειμαι χαλια παλι.

----------


## ferro

παιδια υποφερω πολυ.

----------


## giota

Ferro το σημαντικο είναι ότι γνωρίζεται τι συμβαίνει.Θα πρέπει να ακολουθείτε πιστά την αγωγή σας πρόσεχε τον εαυτό σου και προσπάθησε να μην επηρεάζεσαι απο την αδελφή σου.Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα αλλά κάποια λύση θα βρεθεί μην απελπίζεσαι.Καλή δύναμη

----------


## ferro

se eyxaristw poly glukia mou

----------


## Arsi

Kουράγιο ferro,θα περάσει κι αυτό.
Υπομονή κ δύναμη.
Είμαστε κοντά σου.

----------


## ferro

να εισαι καλα κοπελα μου.
να ειστε ολοι καλα.
με στηριζετε αφανταστα με τα μηνυματα σας :Smile:

----------


## ferro

σημερα ειμαι καπως καλυτερα.προς το παρον τουλαχιστον....

----------


## σέϊτα

μην φοβασαι,

να σκεπτεσαι οτι αφου ηρθε μια μερα που εισαι καλα, θα ξαναρθει παλι η καλη μερα.
δεν μπορει να μην ξαναρθει. Μονο που εμεις θελουμε να ειναι καθε μερα η καλη μερα, ετσι θελω και εγω αλλα δεν ειναι καθε μερα.
Και καθε μερα λεω, κανε υπομονη μεχρι ναρθει η καλη μερα.
Σηκω τα ματια σου ψηλα, απο πανω μας υπαρχει και ενας Θεος, μιλα του, ακουει.
σιγουρα κατι θα εχει και για σενα, αλλα και για ολους μας εδω μεσα.
δεν ειμαστε μονοι μας, ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ.

----------


## ferro

.

----------


## ferro

η θλιψη μου ειναι τοσο βαθεια...
σας παρακαλω μην με εγκαταλειπετε...
το email μου ειναι [email protected]

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> η θλιψη μου ειναι τοσο βαθεια...
> σας παρακαλω μην με εγκαταλειπετε...
> το email μου ειναι [email protected]


ferro δεν σε εγκαταλειπει κανεις. Προσπαθησε να κανεις κατι που να σε ευχαριστει και ας φαινεται ασημαντο. Θα σου πω τι κανω εγω αυτη τη στιγμη και μου δινει χαρα/με κανει να ξεχναω. Κατεβαζω μουσικη απο το νετ και φτιαχνω τα μουσικα μου σιντι με εξωφυλλα και θηκη. Ειναι κατι που ισως φαινεται ασημαντο αλλα με γεμιζει με χαρα. ή π.χ κατεβαζω ταινιες ή παιζω στο Playstation παιχνιδια. Κανε ή εστω προσπαθησε να κανεις κατι που να σε γεμιζει χαρα.

----------


## ferro

δεν με γεμιζει τπτ πια....

----------


## ferro

δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα.
προκαλω εμετο τεχνητα,με το δαχτυλο για να αποφορτιστω απο το αγχος.
λεω στον γιατρο μου να αυξησουμε τα φαρμακα,αλλα μου λεει πως ειναι τα καταληλα.

----------


## giota

Ferro με το να κάνεις εμετό θα αποφορτιστείς απο το άγχος;πήγαινε να πάρεις μια δεύτερη γνώμη

----------


## ferro

σε λιγο θα παω γιωτα μου στον γιατρο μου,που τον εμπιστευομαι.
ελπιζω να γυρισω ανακουφισμενη.
καλημερα! :Smile:

----------


## ferro

μολις γυρισα απο τον γιατρο μου.
με βοηθησε αφανταστα.
ειναι κορυφη ο ανθρωπος!

----------


## ferro

και ενω ολα πηγαν καλα σημερα(οι γονεις μου φερθηκαν αψογα,η αδερφη μου ειναι καλα),εγω για εναν ανεξηγητο λογο επεσα παλι ψυχολογικα.ετσι ειναι η διπολικη.μια πανω μια κατω...

----------


## Μελίνα

Μήπως χρειάζεται λίγος χρόνος για να συνηθίσεις τα νέα φάρμακα; Σίγουρα η φύση της διπολικής είναι αυτή, αλλά και η αγωγή δε θέλει το χρόνο της;

----------


## ferro

εχεις δικιο μελινα μου.
και ο γιατρος αυτο μου ειπε.
οτι το δευτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο που μου προσθεσε δεν με εχει πιασει ακομα.

----------


## arktos

αν δεν τα έχεις πάρει τουλάχιστον 3 εβδομάδες, σίγουρα δεν σε έπιασαν ακόμη.

----------


## ferro

δικιο εχεις αρκτουλα μου.
εσυ πως εισαι καλη μου?

----------


## Μελίνα

Προσπάθησε να κάνεις υπομονή... Μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό το ότι έχεις υποστηρικτικό πλαίσιο, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του γιατρού σου. Είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξεις διάθεση, η βιοχημεία μας δεν παλεύεται εύκολα, αλλά σκέψου ότι πρέπει να περάσεις αυτή τη φάση προκειμένου να ενεργήσει η αγωγή και να νιώσεις καλύτερα. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι δύσκολο να φανταστείς το μέλλον (αυτό το άμεσο μέλλον που η αγωγή θα έχει δράσει), αλλά είναι απαραίτητο να δώσεις χρόνο στο φάρμακο κι όλα θα πάνε καλά. ;ο)

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> δικιο εχεις αρκτουλα μου.
> εσυ πως εισαι καλη μου?



ειδικά σήμερα...πολύ άσχημα.αλλά δεν θέλω να το συζητήσω.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Μελίνα_
> Προσπάθησε να κάνεις υπομονή... Μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό το ότι έχεις υποστηρικτικό πλαίσιο, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του γιατρού σου. Είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξεις διάθεση, η βιοχημεία μας δεν παλεύεται εύκολα, αλλά σκέψου ότι πρέπει να περάσεις αυτή τη φάση προκειμένου να ενεργήσει η αγωγή και να νιώσεις καλύτερα. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι δύσκολο να φανταστείς το μέλλον (αυτό το άμεσο μέλλον που η αγωγή θα έχει δράσει), αλλά είναι απαραίτητο να δώσεις χρόνο στο φάρμακο κι όλα θα πάνε καλά. ;ο)


σε ευχαριστω πολυ μελινακι για τα ενθαρρυντικα σου λογια.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ferro_
> δικιο εχεις αρκτουλα μου.
> εσυ πως εισαι καλη μου?
> 
> ...


να σκεφτεσαι οτι θα ερθουν καλυτερες μερες και οτι υπαρχουν χειροτερα απο αυτα που περναμε εμεις.
φιλια!

----------


## ferro

αχ παιδια υποφερω πολυ.
τουτη την ωρα νιωθω αβασταχτη θλιψη.
προς το βραδακι συνηθως ειμαι καλυτερα.
για να δουμε...

----------


## ferro

παλι προκαλεσα μονη μου εμετο για να αποφορτιστω απο τις σκεψεις μου και το αφορητο αγχος μου.
ειμαι χαλια :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> παλι προκαλεσα μονη μου εμετο για να αποφορτιστω απο τις σκεψεις μου και το αφορητο αγχος μου.
> ειμαι χαλια


ferro, αποτι θυμαμαι ειχες καποιες φιλες που βγαινατε μαζι. Γιατι δεν τις παιρνεις ενα τηλεφ. να βγειτε και να ξεχαστεις?

----------


## Μελίνα

Έχει δίκιο ο Winston_man, γιατί όχι; Έτσι θα αποφύγεις και αυτή τη σωματοποίηση του άγχους με τους εμετούς και μπορεί η συναναστροφή να σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλύτερα. Τι λες;

----------


## ferro

μια φιλη εχω μονο που εχω να την δω ενα χρονο.
δεν φταιει εκεινη.απλα εγω με τον τροπο μου την απομακρυνα γιατι συνεχως της ελεγα για τα προβληματα μου.
μιλαμε ομως στο τηλ. και με στηριζει.
εχει και κεινη προβληματα.
παντως ειμαι πεπεισμενη οτι με αγαπαει.
το εχει αποδειξει στο παρελθον πολλες φορες.
και μιλαμε για φιλια πανω απο 10 χρονων.

----------


## ferro

σημερα ειμαι χαλια.
απο το αγχος μου εκανα διαροια και εμετο.
περνω συνεχεια τηλεφωνο τον γιατρο και το μονο που μου λεει ειναι να κανω υπομονη.
το κακο ειναι οτι εχουν γριπη οι γονεις μου και δεν μπορουν να με πανε στον γιατρο.
μονη μου δεν μπορω να κυκλοφορησω με τπτ.

----------


## anwnimi

Ferro μου,
άσχετα με την ταμπέλα της διπολικής αγωγής, προσπάθησε καλή μου να μη λογοκρίνεις τα συναισθήματά σου (πχ να μη σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς δεν πρέπει να πέφτω, γιατί είμαι αγχωμένη ή θλιμμένη δεν βρίσκω πχ λογική εξήγηση).
Έχεις περάσει πολλά και σίγουρα περνάς ακόμα οπότε είναι λογικό να σε ταλαιπωρούν άσχημα συναισθήματα. Αποδέξου τα και πες μόλις νιώσω λίγο καλύτερα θα απαλύνει και ο πόνος, το άγχος, η θλίψη.
Ξέρεις, όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε στοιχεία από πολλές διαταραχές μέσα μας και ο καθένας από εμάς μπορεί να τα εκδηλώσει σε διαφορετικό βαθμό, με σκοπό να διαχειριστεί το άγχος του. Όταν είμαι πολύ προβληματισμένη ή θολωμένη, αισθάνομαι πολύ διπολική (χιχι) - μια πολύυυ πάνω μια πολύυυ κάτω.

Οπότε αποδέξου τα συναισθήματά σου γιατί έχουν λόγο που υπάρχουν, κι ας είναι αντικρουόμενα. Είναι γιατί ίσως οι καταστάσεις που βιώνεις σου προκαλούν αντικρουόμενα συναισθήματα.

Επίσης είναι λογικό να σε απασχολούν δύσκολα ερωτήματα, όπως το τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον με την αδερφούλα σου κι εσένα. Δε θα σου πω καλή μου ότι έχεις άδικο που το σκέφτεσαι. Όμως, τι μπορείς να κάνεις γι\'αυτό; Εσύ και μόνο εσύ είσαι υπέυθυνη για τον εαυτό σου και το ίδιο και η αδερφούλα σου για το δικό της εαυτό. Προσπάθησε εσύ να σε φροντίζεις προπαντώς - βάζοντας στην άκρη τις ανησυχίες σου για την αδερφή σου και τους γονείς σου. Αν δεν είσαι εσύ δυνατή, το να κάθεσαι και να σκέφτεσαι πιθανά σενάρια δε σε βοηθά να τα αντιμετωπίσεις μελλοντικά. Αυτό καλό είναι να το συνειδητοποιήσει και η αδερφούλα σου, ότι πρέπει να είναι υπέυθυνη η ίδια για τον εαυτο της. Άσχετα με αυτό, πολλές φορές το να αγχωνόμαστε για το μέλλον, δε μας βοηθά καθόλου στο παρόν. Εσύ ζεις στο τώρα, και κάνε ότι καλύτερο για σένα τώρα, σήμερα.

----------


## anwnimi

Ferro μου
εγινε κάτι και αγχώθηκες περισσότερο; ή είναι μια γενικότερη κατάσταση που σε αγχώνει;

----------


## ferro

το οτι δεν μπορουνε να με πανε οι γονεις μου στον γιατρο.(ειναι αρρωστοι)
η μητερα μου μου ειπε ισως με παει.
αλλιως θα τον παρω τηλεφωνο να ερθει σπιτι αυριο.
αλλα και αυτη η ιδεα δεν τους αρεσει.

----------


## anwnimi

Ferro, εννοείς ότι γενικά δεν βγαίνεις έξω; Τι σε ανησυχεί;

Άρα νιώθεις ανήμπορη να πας μόνη σου, γι\'αυτό και αγχώθηκες, έτσι; 
Μπορεί σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα να αισθάνεσαι ανήμπορη (χωρίς απαραίτητα να ισχύει αυτό) αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή σου στα οποία τα καταφέρνεις, έτσι δεν είναι;
Και με τον καιρό, θα μπορέσεις να καταφέρεις να κάνεις μόνη σου και αυτά στα οποία νιώθεις (αλλά δεν είσαι) ανήμπορη :Smile:

----------


## ferro

ναι γλυκια μου δεν μπορω να βγω μονη μου εξω.

----------


## Διώνη

Αχ, βασανισμένη μου ferro... Γεια σου κι από μένα. 
Είναι καλό το ότι μπορεί να έρθει ο γιατρός στο σπίτι. Δε θα νιώσεις πως ταλαιπωρείς τους δικούς σου κι από την άλλη ίσως βοηθηθείς. 
Όμως, γιατρός σου, που σου είπε πως πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή, ανησύχησε με την κατάστασή σου; Θεωρεί πως πρέπει να σε δει άμεσα ή το θέλεις εσύ επειδή δε νιώθεις καλά; Γιατί αν απλά σε συμβούλευσε να κάνεις κουράγιο, μήπως τελικά αυτό είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει;

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Διώνη_
> Αχ, βασανισμένη μου ferro... Γεια σου κι από μένα. 
> Είναι καλό το ότι μπορεί να έρθει ο γιατρός στο σπίτι. Δε θα νιώσεις πως ταλαιπωρείς τους δικούς σου κι από την άλλη ίσως βοηθηθείς. 
> Όμως, γιατρός σου, που σου είπε πως πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή, ανησύχησε με την κατάστασή σου; Θεωρεί πως πρέπει να σε δει άμεσα ή το θέλεις εσύ επειδή δε νιώθεις καλά; Γιατί αν απλά σε συμβούλευσε να κάνεις κουράγιο, μήπως τελικά αυτό είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει;


εγω θελω να τον δω επειδη δεν νιωθω καθολου καλα.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Διώνη_
> Αχ, βασανισμένη μου ferro... Γεια σου κι από μένα. 
> Είναι καλό το ότι μπορεί να έρθει ο γιατρός στο σπίτι. Δε θα νιώσεις πως ταλαιπωρείς τους δικούς σου κι από την άλλη ίσως βοηθηθείς. 
> Όμως, γιατρός σου, που σου είπε πως πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή, ανησύχησε με την κατάστασή σου; Θεωρεί πως πρέπει να σε δει άμεσα ή το θέλεις εσύ επειδή δε νιώθεις καλά; Γιατί αν απλά σε συμβούλευσε να κάνεις κουράγιο, μήπως τελικά αυτό είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει;
> ...


αχ! ferro

σου ευχομαι απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου ψυχικη αναταση καρδουλα μου!

σε βοηθα και λιγο να γραφεις εδω?

εισαι πολυ ευγενικη και εγω θελω να γραφεις παντως!

εισαι μια πολυ γλυκεια παρουσια εδω μεσα  :Smile: 

τι σε απασχολει εκριβως και νιωθεις ετσι?

----------


## Winston_man

ferro παιρνεις κανονικα τα φαρμακα σου? Σου εγραψε μηπως νεα αγωγη ο καινουργιος γιατρος? Αν ναι θα θελει χρονο να δρασει.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


με απασχολει που οι γονεις μου ειναι αρρωστοι με γριπη και εγω πρεπει να διεκπερεωσω καποιες δουλειες μονη μου.
και συ εισαι πολυ γλυκια. :Smile:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> ferro παιρνεις κανονικα τα φαρμακα σου? Σου εγραψε μηπως νεα αγωγη ο καινουργιος γιατρος? Αν ναι θα θελει χρονο να δρασει.


τα παιρνω κανονικα τα φαρμακα μου.
μαλλον θα μου προσθεσει και αλλο φαρμακο απο οτι μου ειπε.
το δευτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο που παιρνω δεν εχει δρασει ακομα.

----------


## researcher

@ferro

καταλαβα!

ζορι τωρα που οι γονεις σου ειναι γριπωμενοι ε?

περαστικα ευχομαι συντομα!

και σε ευχαριστω...

----------


## ferro

να σε εχει καλα ο θεος κοπελα μου.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> να σε εχει καλα ο θεος κοπελα μου.


και εσενα!

 :Smile:

----------


## ferro

τελικα με πηγε η μανουλα μου στον γιατρο.εκανε αυτη την θυσια για μενα παρολο που ηταν αρρωστη. :Smile: 
ο γιατρος δεν μου προσθεσε τελικα αλλο φαρμακο απλα μου ειπε να τηρω τις ωρες που περνω τα φαρμακα γιατι σε αυτο το θεμα ειμαι πολυ απειθαρχη.

----------


## Sofia

ferro, τα φάρμακα δεν σου τα δίνει ο πατέρας σου?

----------


## arktos

ferro, καλημέρα.τι αγωγή σου έδωσε ο νέος γιατρός ?

----------


## ferro

ναι σοφια μου απλα μου εδινε για ολη την ημερα ενω τωρα συμφωνα με την συσταση του γιατρου,θα μου τα δινει πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ.

----------


## Sofia

συγγνωμη, δεν καταλαβα πώς εισαι απειθαρχη με τις ώρες....αφου σου τα δινει ο πατέρας σου τα χαπια...

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> ferro, καλημέρα.τι αγωγή σου έδωσε ο νέος γιατρός ?


αυτα που παιρνω και τωρα.
zyprexa,rivotril(αγχολυτικο),entact(αν τικαταθλιπτικο),remeron.(επιση  αντικαταθλιπτικο)

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> συγγνωμη, δεν καταλαβα πώς εισαι απειθαρχη με τις ώρες....αφου σου τα δινει ο πατέρας σου τα χαπια...


απλα τα βραδυνα(που μου τα εδινε απο το πρωι) ας πουμε τα επερνα απο τις 6 το απογευμα.
ενω τωρα τα βραδυνα θα μου τα δινει στις 10.

----------


## ferro

arktos αν επιτρεπεται εσυ τι φαρμακα παιρνεις κοριτσι μου?

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> arktos αν επιτρεπεται εσυ τι φαρμακα παιρνεις κοριτσι μου?





depakine, topamac, ladose.

----------


## ferro

εχω αγχωθει λιγακι επειδη την πεμπτη ερχεται η ξαδερφη μου να μεινει σπιτι μας για 15 μερες.
δεν μπορουσαμε να της το αρνηθουμε γιατι μας εχει φιλοξενισει και κεινη.
αυτο που φοβαμαι αφενος οτι θα χασω την ηρεμια μου και απο την αλλη δεν θελω με τπτ να της μιλησω για το προβλημα μου και φοβαμαι μηπως το καταλαβει.

----------


## researcher

κι αν το καταλαβει

τι πιο ανθρωπινο

να περναμε δυσκολες φασεις

α μα πια!

τρεμουμε τη δυσκολια ολοι σαν το βαμπιρ να πουμε

εκεινη ειναι παντα στην τρελη χαρα?

δεν νομιζω

ε κι αμα σε απασχολει πολυ

πιασε κανα βοβλιαρακι της αρεσκειας σου και παιξε την πολυ απασχολημενη!

θα καταλαβει

καν το απο την αρχη ωστε να βρει κι αυτη αλλο θεμα να ασχοληθει

να το παρει αποφαση

οτι μαζι δε θα παιξετε 

απο την αρχη ομως

----------


## keep_walking

Καπου εγραψες οτι αισθανεσαι μονη...προσπαθησε να μην εισαι μονη,θα εχεις την ξαδερφη σου 15 ημερες.
Τωρα δεν ξερω αν θελεις να μεινεις πραγματικα μονη αυτη την περιοδο ή αν θες παρεα ή δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενη με τιποτα απο τα δυο,οπως ειμαι συνηθως και εγω,οταν δεν εχω παρεα βαριεμαι αλλα οταν εχω παρεα πολλες φορες θελω να μεινω μονος :Stick Out Tongue:  αντε βγαλε συμπερασμα.
Τεσπα ορισμενες αρωστιες καταγρεουργουν τις κοινωνικες δεξιοτητες εντελως αλλα εγω θα ελεγα να κανεις παρεα με την ξαδερφη σου,χωρις να ζορισεις ομως πολυ τον εαυτο σου,πηγαινε με το κυμα κατα καποιο τροπο.
Δεν ξερω ποσο κοντα εισαι και με την ξεδερφη σου ουτε τι ανθρωπος ειναι αυτη...ελπιζω να ειναι ευχαριστη σαν παρεα.
Don\'t worry be happy :Smile: ))))))))))))

----------


## ferro

.

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι τοσο ενδιαφερουσα σαν το e-psychology ε?
Δωστης μια ευκαιρια.

----------


## ferro

.

----------


## keep_walking

Α καλα αν ειναι κουκουρουκου τι να πω υπομονη...

----------


## ferro

.

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι ε? εμενα ο αδερφος μου μου λεει ολο μακιες...και εγω του λεω λες μακιες και ειμαστε μια χαρα αγαπημενοι:P
Πρεπει να σε αγαπαει παντως πολυ η αδερφη σου...

----------


## ferro

.

----------


## ferro

σημερα εκανα το πρωτο μου μπανακι στη θαλασσα και προς το παρον ειμαι καλουτσικα

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σημερα εκανα το πρωτο μου μπανακι στη θαλασσα και προς το παρον ειμαι καλουτσικα


αντε καλη αρχη στις βουτιες καλη μου ferro!

----------


## ferro

να σαι καλα γλυκια μου.
σε ευχαριστω πολυ :Smile:

----------


## ferro

με επιασε παλι μια καταθλιψη :Frown:

----------


## Sofia

ferro εχει να κανει με την αναμονη της ξαδέρφης αυτη η στεναχωρια?

----------


## ferro

οχι σοφια μου.
απλα νιωθω ενοχες που ειμαι ζηλιαρα.
ζηλευω γενικως πολυ.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> εχω αγχωθει λιγακι επειδη την πεμπτη ερχεται η ξαδερφη μου να μεινει σπιτι μας για 15 μερες.
> δεν μπορουσαμε να της το αρνηθουμε γιατι μας εχει φιλοξενισει και κεινη.
> αυτο που φοβαμαι αφενος οτι θα χασω την ηρεμια μου και απο την αλλη δεν θελω με τπτ να της μιλησω για το προβλημα μου και φοβαμαι μηπως το καταλαβει.



βρε ματάκια μου, δεν έχεις κάτι κολλητικό.είναι μία ευκαιρία να εξηγήσεις στην ξαδέρφη σου.από ψυχικές ασθένειες πάσχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι δίπλα μας και απλά δεν το γνωρίζουμε γιατί φοβόμαστε.το σόι μου όλο το γνωρίζει.αλλά είχε προηγηθεί η μικρότερη αδερφή του μπαμπά μου που τυραννήθηκε πολύ η γλυκιά μου μέχρι να διαπιστωθεί η ασθένεια της.όσο μιλάς για την ασθένεια σου, ανακαλύπτεις κι άλλους που πάσχουν γιατί σου ανοίγονται και αυτοί.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> οχι σοφια μου.
> απλα νιωθω ενοχες που ειμαι ζηλιαρα.
> ζηλευω γενικως πολυ.


θες να μου πεις τί εννοεις? ας πουμε εσυ πώς εχεις καταλήξει σ αυτο το συμπέρασμα?

----------


## ferro

ζηλευω τους ευτυχισμενους ανθρωπους οταν ειμαι χαλια. :Frown:

----------


## Sofia

φερρο, το να ζηλεύεις τους ευτυχισμενους ανθρώπους οταν δεν εισαι καλα, σε κάνει να αισθανεσαι ακομα χειροτερα?

----------


## ferro

ναι σοφια μου.

----------


## Sofia

φερρο τί ειναι αυτο που ζηλεύεις συνηθως? βλεποντας τί? θες να μου πεις μια εικονα?

----------


## aretiva

Μήπως θα ήθελες να είσαι στη θέση τους? Γιατί και εγώ το ίδιο νοιώθω.

----------


## ferro

αυτο που ειπε η αρετιβα σοφακι μου

----------


## Sofia

μία θέση, μια εικονα, κατι που φαινεται κ που δεν ξερουμε τί κρυβεται πισω απο αυτην την εικονα....

αληθεια, πισω απο ενα χαμογελο ποση ανεμελια υπάρχει?ποσο ζορισμα? ποση αληθεια? ποση προσποιηση? ποση προσπάθεια? ή ποση δουλεια για ενα χαμογελο?

----------


## Sofia

ειναι αληθεια πώς θελουμε μια πιο ομορφη ζωη με λιγοτερα προβληματα...ομως εκτος απο μια παρατήρηση των αλλων, να δουμε κ λιγο τον εαυτο μας? οχι με την εννοια του ποδοπατηματος των αλλων, αλλα με εναυσμα κατι που βλεπουμε κ μας αρεσει, μηπως να δουμε τί λεει αυτο για μας? για την δικη μας ζωη....

ας πουμε βλεπω καποιον κ τον ζηλευω που χαμογελαει....εμενα τί με κανει τώρα να χαμογελω?

απο που μπορω εγω να αντλησω ζωη ή να βρω εδαφος για να χαμογελάσω? οχι με το ζορι...αλλα αληθινα...κι ακομα κ αν δεν εχω, να πω : θα βρω! :Smile:  κι αν το πω, θα βρω...δεν γινεται να μην βρω! :Smile:  το πιστεύω!

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> μία θέση, μια εικονα, κατι που φαινεται κ που δεν ξερουμε τί κρυβεται πισω απο αυτην την εικονα....
> 
> αληθεια, πισω απο ενα χαμογελο ποση ανεμελια υπάρχει?ποσο ζορισμα? ποση αληθεια? ποση προσποιηση? ποση προσπάθεια? ή ποση δουλεια για ενα χαμογελο?


ποσο μα ποσο δικιο εχεις σοφακι μου.
καληνυχτα γλυκια μου.
παω να την πεσω.
φιλακια!

----------


## Sofia

να εισαι καλα :Smile:

----------


## ferro

σημερα ειχα μια κριση πανικου,αλλα πηρα τα φαρμακια μου και τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα :Smile:

----------


## ferro

η ξαδερφη μου με εχει προιξει κανονικα.
γιατι καπνιζεις τοσο?γιατι ξυπνας τοσο πρωι και αλλα.
της μιλησα και της ειπα να μην μου κανει αλλες επικρισεις.
ελπιζω να το σεβαστει.
το μονο καλο ειναι οτι κανουν καλη παρεα με την αδερφη μου.

----------


## giota

Ferro μην δίνεις σημασία άλλωστε θα φύγουν σε λίγες μέρες κοίτα να είσαι ήρεμη

----------


## arktos

φερρό, πόσες μέρες μετράει ακόμη η αγαπητή εξαδέλφη?

----------


## ferro

αλλες 10 μερες.αλλα με βοηθαει το γεγονος οτι κραταει την αδερφη μου απασχολημενη.

----------


## arktos

ωχ!τι να σου πω?πάρε dvd να δείτε ώστε να βγάζει το σκασμό.αγόρασε περιοδικά να την απασχολείς.και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου πω.

----------


## ferro

η ξαδερφη ηρεμισε αλλα με βασανιζουν πολυ και αλλα που δεν θελω να τα πω τωρα γιατι οταν τα λεω πεφτω περισσοτερο.

----------


## Sofia

καλησπέρα ferro και καλη υπομονη με την ξαδέρφη :Smile: 

ειναι κατι που θα θελες να πεις, αντι για αυτα που σε ριχνουν?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> καλησπέρα ferro και καλη υπομονη με την ξαδέρφη
> 
> *ειναι κατι που θα θελες να πεις, αντι για αυτα που σε ριχνουν?*


ενα ευχαριστω σε ολους οσους με στηριζετε στα δυσκολα που περναω.

----------


## Sofia

εισαι πολύ γλυκια ferro :Smile:  Αληθεια!

----------


## ferro

παλι χαλια ειμαι.
εγινε ενας καυγας αναμεσα στην μητερα μου και την αδερφη μου,για λογους που δεν μπορω να σας πω και ταραχτηκα πολυ.

----------


## Arsi

Ax!αυτοί οι οικογενειακοί καυγάδες...πολύ ψυχοφθόροι....
Ηρέμησες καθόλου τουλάχιστον?

----------


## ferro

ελαφρως αρσι μου.

----------


## Arsi

Σε καταλαβαίνω.Έχω μεγάλο ιστορικό οικογενειακών καυγάδων...να τραντάζεται το είναι μου απ\'την ταραχή....
Ευτυχώς με το χρόνο έρχεται η ηρεμία.....

----------


## ferro

εσυ απο τι πασχεις αρσι μου?

----------


## Arsi

Πάντως σου στέλνω ένα χαμόγελο και μια αγκαλιά :Smile:  γλυκιά μου ferro...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> εσυ απο τι πασχεις αρσι μου?


Πέρασα δυνατή κατάθλιψη ferro μου και υποτίθεται πως τώρα δεν έχω κάποια ταμπελοποιημένη ασθένεια αλλά θέλω δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου για να κάνω τη ζωή μου όπως την ονειρεύομαι.
Να βρω και να αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου και να ξεπεράσω εντελώς κάποια πράγματα απ\'το παρελθόν μου.

----------


## ferro

σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα ολα να πανε καλα καλη μου :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα ολα να πανε καλα καλη μου


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ferro μου.
K σε σένα εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά :Smile:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Πάντως σου στέλνω ένα χαμόγελο και μια αγκαλιά γλυκιά μου ferro...


και γω στα ανταποδιδω γλυκια μου αρσι :Smile:

----------


## giota

Ferro είσαι απο τα πιο καλόκαρδα πλάσματα να ξεπεράσεις τις δυσκολίες το συντομότερο.

----------


## ferro

σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ.
το ιδιο ευχομαι και σε σενα :Smile:

----------


## ferro

λοιπον τα μπανακια στη θαλασσα τα συνεχιζω και μου κανουν καλο απο την αποψη οτι περναει η ωρα μου.
ομως το προβλημα ειναι το εξης:επειδη το υφος μου ειναι θλιμμενο και κανω καποιες νευρικες κινησεις την ωρα που καπνιζω με κοιταει ο κοσμος περιεργα.αυτο με στεναχωρει πολυ.

----------


## ferro

????

----------


## Sofia

ferro κανε μια βουτια κ για μενα :Smile: 

λοιπον, δε νομιζεις πως παντα θα υπάρχουν καποιοι που θα κοιττανε πιο εντονα ή πιο επιμονα? ε, τί να κανουμε! 

ασε που δεν μπορει να κοιττανε ολοι επειδη κανεις νευρικες κινησεις...μπορει να ειναι κ για αλλους λογους: απο περιεργεια, επειδη δεν εχουν κατι αλλο να κανουν, επειδη σε καποια αρεσουν αυτα που φορας, επειδη σε καποιον αλλο αρεσουν τα ποδια σου...υπάρχουν πολλοι λογοι φερρο :Smile:

----------


## ferro

εμενα ομως μου εχει καρφωθει η ιδεα οτι με κοιτανε επειδη εχω προβλημα :Frown: 
ετσι μου \'ρχεται να μην παω αυριο θαλασσα :Frown:

----------


## Sofia

ferro οταν ξερουμε οτι εχουμε ενα προβλημα νομιζουμε οτι ολοι κοιττανε σ αυτο.

θα σου πω κατι για μενα: οταν ημουν μικρη, κ ειδικα μεχρι τα 18 μου χε καρφωθει στο μυαλο οτι ειμαι κοντη. ημουν σιγουρη λοιπον οτι οσοι με κοιττανε ηταν επειδη ημουν κοντη. κι θα μπορουσα να σου διηγηθω περιστατικα πολλα οπου ημουν απολυτα βεβαιη οτι με κοιττουν γι αυτον το λογο ή επειδη ειχα ενα σπυρακι ή ειμαι χοντρη κλπ....ολα αυτα ειναι στο μυαλο μας!οι αλλοι δεν ειναι στο μυαλο μας, αλλα νομιζουμε οτι εχουν κοινη σκεψη με την δικη μας ή ιδιες αποψεις/οπτικη. Οπως βλεπεις (και σε αυτο το φορουμ) δεν ειναι ετσι...

----------


## γιοργοσ

hi

----------


## arktos

ferro, είναι η ιδέα σου.κι εγώ το πάθαινα αυτό παλιότερα.άντε, σοκολατένια θα γίνεις...σε φαντάζομαι...με την ξαδέρφη μαζί...τσίτα τα νεύρα!

----------


## ferro

μπα οχι της τα χωσα και εχει ηρεμησει απο τοτε.

----------


## Winston_man

ferro να πας για μπάνιο αν αυτο σου αρεσει να κανεις. Τωρα να σου πω μην λογαριαζεις τους αλλους?? Τη στιγμη που δεν μπορω να το εφαρμοσω πρωτα απολους στον εαυτο μου? Παρολαυτα θα το πώ. Καλα να περάσεις.

----------


## ferro

να σαι καλα βρε ουινστον.
θα προσπαθησω.
και συ νομιζεις οτι το προβλημα σου φενεται στον κοσμο? :Frown:

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> και συ νομιζεις οτι το προβλημα σου φενεται στον κοσμο?


Τωρα οχι τοσο εντονα.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ferro_
> και συ νομιζεις οτι το προβλημα σου φενεται στον κοσμο?
> 
> 
> Τωρα οχι τοσο εντονα.


καλο αυτο!
ελπιζω και γω μια μερα να το ξεπερασω.....

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Βεβαια για να ειμαι 100% ειλικρινης εξαρταται και απο το περιβαλλον που βρίσκομαι...

----------


## ferro

καταλαβαινω.
καλο μας κουραγιο!
την τεταρτη θα παω στον γιατρο μου και θα του ανοιξω τα εσωψυχα μου,γιατι δεν την πολυπαλευω...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> εμενα ομως μου εχει καρφωθει η ιδεα οτι με κοιτανε επειδη εχω προβλημα
> ετσι μου \'ρχεται να μην παω αυριο θαλασσα


Ελπίζω να πήγες τελικά ferro μου....
Συμφωνώ με όσα είπε η Σοφία.

----------


## ferro

δεν πηγα αρσι μου γιατι απο το πολυ αγχος μου εκανα εμετο.
χαλια ειμαι παλι για πολλους λογους,που δεν θελω να τους αναφερω τωρα γιατι θα πεσω περισσοτερο.
το μονο καλο ειναι οτι αυριο θα παω στον γιατρο μου.

----------


## ferro

πηρα τα φαρμακια μου και ηρεμησα καπως,αλλα δεν ειμαι τελειως καλα :Frown:

----------


## ferro

εχω αφορητη καταθλιψη.
ποσο θα αντεξω αλλο θεε μου?

----------


## ferro

???

----------


## aretiva

Θα αντέξεις...Και εσύ και εγώ και όλοι μας...Έχουμε πολύ δύναμη μέσα μας...Αρκεί να το πιστέψουμε...

----------


## Winston_man

Αυριο θα πας και στο γιατρο σου οπως ειπες και θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα.  :Wink:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by aretiva_
> Θα αντέξεις...Και εσύ και εγώ και όλοι μας...Έχουμε πολύ δύναμη μέσα μας...Αρκεί να το πιστέψουμε...


αμην!

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Αυριο θα πας και στο γιατρο σου οπως ειπες και θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα.


αμην

----------


## ferro

μολις γυρισα απο τον γιατρο μου.
μου προσθεσε και αλλο ενα φαρμακο για να καταπολεμησουμε αποτελεσματικοτερα το αγχος μου.
θα δειξει...

----------


## Winston_man

ποιο? Πως αισθανεσαι που τον επισκεφτηκες?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> ποιο? Πως αισθανεσαι που τον επισκεφτηκες?


το lyrica.αισθανομαι πολυ καλα που τον επισκεφτηκα. :Smile:

----------


## giota

Το lyrica είναι σταθεροποιητής διάθεσης έτσι;

----------


## ferro

ναι γιωτα μου αλλα φερνει και αγχολυση :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Παιρνω και γω το λυρικα και με εχει βοηθήσει αρκετα.  :Wink:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Παιρνω και γω το λυρικα και με εχει βοηθήσει αρκετα.


οντως βοηθαει πολυ :Wink:

----------


## ferro

φευγουμε την παρασκευη για ταξιδι οικογενειακως και εχω αγχωθει λιγακι(θα χασω την βολη μου).δεν ηθελα να παω μαζι τους αλλα οι γονεις μου,με εχουν στηριξει παρα πολυ και δεν θελω να τους στεναχωρησω.τωρα δεν μπορω να κανω πισω εξαλλου εχουν κανονιστει ολα.(εισητηρια πλοιου,ξενοδοχειο).
ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα πηγαινα πουθενα με παρεα οποτε ισως ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια για ταξιδι.
θα περασω καλα?
λετε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα?

----------


## ferro

και εκτος του οτι θα χασω τις συνηθειες μου,θα χασω για 5 μερες και εσας που με στηριζετε παρα πολυ.φφφφφφ

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> φευγουμε την παρασκευη για ταξιδι οικογενειακως και εχω αγχωθει λιγακι(θα χασω την βολη μου).δεν ηθελα να παω μαζι τους αλλα οι γονεις μου,με εχουν στηριξει παρα πολυ και δεν θελω να τους στεναχωρησω.τωρα δεν μπορω να κανω πισω εξαλλου εχουν κανονιστει ολα.(εισητηρια πλοιου,ξενοδοχειο).
> ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα πηγαινα πουθενα με παρεα οποτε ισως ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια για ταξιδι.
> θα περασω καλα?
> λετε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα?


ασχετο αλλα ποσο ετων εισαι ferro?

ολα καλα θα πανε βρε!

----------


## researcher

Συγγνωμη αλλα μου ηλθε η εξης σκεψη

πολλοι γονεις κρατουν τα παιδια τους παντοτε μικρα 

ειτε με φοβο 

ειτε με ο,τι αλλο

μονο και μονο για να αισθανονται πως εχουν καποιον να φροντιζουν

συμβαινει αυτο και στον αδελφο μου που ειναι πανω απο τριαντα και κοντευω να σκασω γι αυτο το λεω

ειναι πολυ κριμα

οι γονεις σου ενδιαφερονται για τη δικη σου ενηλικιωση?

δεν εννοω την ηλικιακη αλλα για την πραγματικη

μηπως μιλας εδω για μια εξαρτηση που τελικα τους βολευει ολους?

εσενα σε εμδιαφερει καθολου το θεμα;

γιατι περα απο την ψυχικη σθενεια υπαρχει και ζωη...λεμε τωρα

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> μηπως μιλας εδω για μια εξαρτηση που τελικα τους βολευει ολους?


ακριβως!εχω και γω τερααααστια εξαρτηση απο τους γονεις μου
και δεν σου κρυβω οτι απο την μια με στεναχωρει αυτο αλλα απο την αλλη με βολευει :Frown: 

υγ.35 ειμαι.

----------


## Sofia

φερρο, μιλας πολυ σωστα. Δλδ λες αυτο που αισθανεσαι πιστευω. Απο τη μια σε στεναχωρει, απο την αλλη σε βολευει.

Δλδ εγω το καταλαβαινω: απο τη μια ειμαι δεσμια του περιβάλλοντος μου, πνιγομαι. Απο την αλλη δεν ξέρω πώς θα ήταν αλλιως....

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> μηπως μιλας εδω για μια εξαρτηση που τελικα τους βολευει ολους?
> 
> 
> ...


αχ ferro!

λοιπον πολυ χαιρομαι που δεν παραξηγηθηκες

ειναι κατι που με απασχολει πολυ και θα ηθελα να το συζητησουμε

ο αδελφος μου ειναι 34 με διπολικη διαταρραχη

και υπαρχει εξαρτηση στο φουλ

και γω ταραζομαι

αντε να το συζητησουμε αμα ελθεις

ρε παιδακι μου τι να πω αμα ειναι να ησυχασω και να συμβιβαστω ξερω γω

αλλα πολυ λυπαμαι

που ενα τοσο λαμπρο παιδι με λαμπρο μυαλο

τρθγυρναει τους γονεις σα πενταχρονο

δεν παιρνει τα φαρμακα του για εκδικηση ενιοτε


τον ξανακυνηγαν εκεινοι


τελος παντων...

θα τα πουμε οταν ελθεις

στεναχωρεθηκα τωρα

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> φερρο, μιλας πολυ σωστα. Δλδ λες αυτο που αισθανεσαι πιστευω. Απο τη μια σε στεναχωρει, απο την αλλη σε βολευει.
> 
> Δλδ εγω το καταλαβαινω: απο τη μια ειμαι δεσμια του περιβάλλοντος μου, πνιγομαι. Απο την αλλη δεν ξέρω πώς θα ήταν αλλιως....


αχ!

α βρε sofaki

μηπως ειναι στοιχειο της αρρωστιας

η εξαρτηση-μη ζωη εννοω...

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> φερρο, μιλας πολυ σωστα. Δλδ λες αυτο που αισθανεσαι πιστευω. Απο τη μια σε στεναχωρει, απο την αλλη σε βολευει.
> 
> Δλδ εγω το καταλαβαινω: απο τη μια ειμαι δεσμια του περιβάλλοντος μου, πνιγομαι. Απο την αλλη δεν ξέρω πώς θα ήταν αλλιως....
> ...



της διπολικης εννοω

μηπως γινεται οντως εκφυλιση του μυαλου σαν πενταχρονου ας πουμε και εγω ψαχνω να βρω την ακρη αδικα...

ξερω γω...

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> φερρο, μιλας πολυ σωστα. Δλδ λες αυτο που αισθανεσαι πιστευω. Απο τη μια σε στεναχωρει, απο την αλλη σε βολευει.
> 
> Δλδ εγω το καταλαβαινω: απο τη μια ειμαι δεσμια του περιβάλλοντος μου, πνιγομαι. Απο την αλλη δεν ξέρω πώς θα ήταν αλλιως....


σοφια μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ που με καταλαβαινεις.
researcher μου δεν νομιζω στην περιπτωση μου η εξαρτηση απο τους γονεις οτι οφειλεται στην διπολικη,αλλα στον υπερπροστατευτικο τροπο που μεγαλωσα.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> φερρο, μιλας πολυ σωστα. Δλδ λες αυτο που αισθανεσαι πιστευω. Απο τη μια σε στεναχωρει, απο την αλλη σε βολευει.
> 
> Δλδ εγω το καταλαβαινω: απο τη μια ειμαι δεσμια του περιβάλλοντος μου, πνιγομαι. Απο την αλλη δεν ξέρω πώς θα ήταν αλλιως....
> ...


χαιρομαι που το λες

και σε ευχαριστω για την ειλικρινεια σου καλη μου ferro

----------


## ferro

και εγω σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου! :Smile:

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> και εγω σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου!


ferro μου

εχεις καμια ιδεα

πως θα μπορουσε να βοηθηθει ο αδελφος μου ως προς την απεξαρτηση απο του γονεις

ως προς τη δικη του ελευθερια?

και ως προς το να μη μου σπαει τα νευρα συνεχως οταν ερχομαι σπιτι με τη συμπεριφορα του τη μαμομπαμπαδιστικη?

λεω εγω τωρα...

----------


## ferro

δυστυχως δεν εχω απαντηση για αυτο που με ρωτας καλη μου.
sorry :Frown:

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> δυστυχως δεν εχω απαντηση για αυτο που με ρωτας καλη μου.
> sorry


ενταξει δεν πειραζει

εαν σου ελθει καμια ιδεα καποια στιγμουλα μου τη λες!

----------


## ferro

οκ κοριτσι μου :Wink:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> σοφια μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ που με καταλαβαινεις.
> researcher μου δεν νομιζω στην περιπτωση μου η εξαρτηση απο τους γονεις οτι οφειλεται στην διπολικη,αλλα στον υπερπροστατευτικο τροπο που μεγαλωσα.


φερρο εσυ με βοηθας που μιλας :Smile: 

θέλεις να κανεις κατι για αυτο? δλδ ειναι κατι που θες να αλλαξεις? εννοω για την απεξάρτηση απο τους γονεις?

----------


## ferro

θελω αλλα σε αυτη την φαση που ειμαι στα down μου δεν μπορω...τους εχω μεγαλη αναγκη.

----------


## Sofia

άλλο έχω αναγκη απο κατι ομως, αλλο εξαρτώμαι....

στην ψυχοθεραπεια που ξεκινησες προσφατα εχεις ανοιξει το θεμα της εξαρτησης?

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> θελω αλλα σε αυτη την φαση που ειμαι στα down μου δεν μπορω...τους εχω μεγαλη αναγκη.


τι εννοεις?

θες να πεις δυο τρια πρακτικα πραγματα?

----------


## keep_walking

> φευγουμε την παρασκευη για ταξιδι οικογενειακως και εχω αγχωθει λιγακι(θα χασω την βολη μου).δεν ηθελα να παω μαζι τους αλλα οι γονεις μου,με εχουν στηριξει παρα πολυ και δεν θελω να τους στεναχωρησω.τωρα δεν μπορω να κανω πισω εξαλλου εχουν κανονιστει ολα.(εισητηρια πλοιου,ξενοδοχειο).
> ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα πηγαινα πουθενα με παρεα οποτε ισως ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια για ταξιδι.
> θα περασω καλα?
> λετε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα?


Aν δεν θες να πας και θελεις να γλεντησεις μοναχουλα σου χωρις την οικογενεια αστους να πανε μονοι τους.
Απο την αλλη απο τη στιγμη που κανονιστηκαν εισητηρια-ξενοδοχεια ολα το σωστο ειναι να πας.
Αν δεν πηγαινες θα πηγαιναν αυτοι δηλαδη θα σε αφηναν μονη σου?
Τελοσπαντων καλα θα περασεις θα τους βαζεις και για υπνο και θα ριχνεις τις τσαρκες σου απο δω και απο κει,η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος γεμιζει τις μπαταριες και σε κανει πολλες φορες να σκεφτεσαι διαφορετικα ή να σκεφτεσαι αλλιως γενικως.

----------


## ferro

ναι το εχω θιξει.
μαλιστα επειδη ειχα φοβια να πηγαινω μονη μου στον γιατρο,ρωτησε ο πατερας μου \"να την φερνω εγω?\"και ο γιατρος απαντησε \"προς το παρον ναι\".
αλλα ψιλοξεφυγαμε απο το θεμα.
το προβλημα μου τωρα δεν ειναι οτι θα παω διακοπες με τους γονεις αλλα οτι θα χασω τις συνηθειες μου και εσας για 5 μερες.

υγ.ασχετο σοφια μου εισαι μηπως ειδικος?μιλας με μια συγκροτηση που εχουν οι ειδικοι. :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> ναι το εχω θιξει.
> μαλιστα επειδη ειχα φοβια να πηγαινω μονη μου στον γιατρο,ρωτησε ο πατερας μου \"να την φερνω εγω?\"και ο γιατρος απαντησε \"προς το παρον ναι\".


 :Smile:  ....αυτο οπως το βλεπω εγω σημαινει: πώς ο γιατρος σε εμπιστεύεται, πώς θεωρει πώς ειναι θεμα χρονου η βελτιωση σου κ το να αναλαβεις εσυ τις ευθύνες σου :Smile:  Δε νομιζεις πώς ειναι πολυ ενθαρρυντικο αυτο? :Smile:  τί λες?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ferro_
> θελω αλλα σε αυτη την φαση που ειμαι στα down μου δεν μπορω...τους εχω μεγαλη αναγκη.
> 
> 
> ...


π.χ. αν δεν ηταν οι γονεις να με ελεγχουν θα επινα ασυστολα(ημουν πρωην αλκοολικη).
ή αλλο παραδειγμα θελω να με πηγαινουν εκεινοι στον γιατρο γιατι φοβαμαι πως αμα παω μονη μου θα πιω τα λεφτα σε μπιρες.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ferro_
> ναι το εχω θιξει.
> μαλιστα επειδη ειχα φοβια να πηγαινω μονη μου στον γιατρο,ρωτησε ο πατερας μου \"να την φερνω εγω?\"και ο γιατρος απαντησε \"προς το παρον ναι\".
> 
> ...


οντως  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> ναι το εχω θιξει.
> μαλιστα επειδη ειχα φοβια να πηγαινω μονη μου στον γιατρο,ρωτησε ο πατερας μου \"να την φερνω εγω?\"και ο γιατρος απαντησε \"προς το παρον ναι\".
> αλλα ψιλοξεφυγαμε απο το θεμα.
> το προβλημα μου τωρα δεν ειναι οτι θα παω διακοπες με τους γονεις αλλα οτι θα χασω τις συνηθειες μου και εσας για 5 μερες.
> 
> υγ.ασχετο σοφια μου εισαι μηπως ειδικος?μιλας με μια συγκροτηση που εχουν οι ειδικοι.


επισης θα θελα να σου πώ μπραβο σου πού εχεις θιξει ενα σημαντικο θεμα. Ξερεις, δεν ειναι αυτοννοητο οτι θιγονται τα σημαντικοτερα θεματα μας στην ψυχοθεραπεια.πολλες φορες δεν αντεχουμε να τα φερουμε στην επιφανεια, ντρεπομαστε, αντιστεκομαστε. Ελπιζω οι αντιστάσεις σου να ναι λιγες, ωστε να θιξεις οτι σε ποναει κ να ελευθερωθεις καλη μου :Smile: 

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλά σου λογια :Smile:  οχι, δεν ειμαι ειδικος. θεραπευομενη ειμαι. νομιζω πώς ένας απο τους σκοπους της ψυχοθεραπειας ειναι να μαθουμε να γινομαστε οι θεραπευτες του εαυτου μας πρωτιστως. ετσι βοηθαμε κ εμας κ τους άλλους :Smile:

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


καταλαβα

εννοεις δεν το ελεγχεις?

ειναι σαν οταν το κανες να εισαι π.χ. σαν υπνοβατης και οι γονεις σου σε οδηγουν να κανεις το σωστο?

----------


## ferro

ναι ακριβως.

----------


## perastikos11

εαν νιωθεις οτι το ποτο σε κυριευει και δεν μπορεις να το κοντρολαρεις με την λογικη υπαρχει μια λυση.Η αναγκαστικη διαχειρηση του.θα γεμισεις το ψυγειο μπυρες και θα μαθεις τον εαυτο σου να πινει μονο 1 την εβδομαδα.Οταν σου ξαναερχετε η σκεψη και η διαθεση για να πιεις θα πηγαινεις θα ανοιγεις το ψυγειο θα της βλεπεις και θα μαθεις να κανεις αυτοματα την δευτερη σκεψη οτι δεν πρεπει να πιεις γιατι εχεις πιει αυτη που ορισε η θεραπεια σου.Ετσι τον πρωτο καιρο ισως πινεις καποιες παραπανω αλλα οταν το κανεις με λογικη για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα πανω απο 4-5 μηνες για να κοντρολαρεις την σκεψη σου καποια στιγμη θα μαθεις να αυτοελενχεσαι.Το να σε κυνηγαει η μανα σου δεν ειναι λυση.Το ιδιο ισχυει για ναρκωτικα.Ο μοναδικος τροπος για να καταλαβεις οτι θεραπευτηκες ειναι να εχεις την ουσια πανω σου και να την πετας στα σκουπιδια η να την εχεις εκει χωρις να την κανεις.Θελει δυνατους χαρακτηρες η παραπανω διαδικασια και δευυτερον δεν ειναι για ολους τους τυπους εξαρτησης.Ειναι σιγουρα για την εξαρτηση που εχει να κανει κυριως με την συνηθεια και τον τροπο ζωης.Το ψυχολογικο μερος η το σωματικο μονο με ειδικους.Αλλα το πρακτικο δεν γινετε να το μαθεις απο γιατρους.Μονο απο ανθρωπους που περασαν την ιδια φαση.Εγω παιδια εχω κρατησει στο ψυγειο μπουκαλι μπυρα για 4 μηνες που σε αλλες φασεις πιναμε ας πουμε στην καθησια μας καμια εξαδα και τρεχαμε και στο περιπτερο να παρουμε την δευτερη παρτιδα.Δωστου και κανας μπαφος και γινομουν αεροπλανο.Δεν ειχα σκεφτει ποτε οτι μια μερα θα αντιμετωπιζα απο ολα αυτα τρομερο προβλημα στην ποιοτητα ζωης.Μενω μονος μου μιας και εχω χωρισει 2 χροννια τωρα και με την πρωην γυναικα μου πιναμε παρεα τουλαχιστον μπαφους.Χωρισα για αυτο το λογο.Δεν δεχτηκε ποτε οτι επρεπε να κανω εγω τουλαχιστον προσπαθεια μεσα στο σπιτι για να μην κανουμε εκει χρηση χασις.Ενιωθε οτι την καταπιεζω για να κανει και αυτη το ιδιο.Μετα απο 3,5 χροννια στο ιδιο σπιτι αναγκαστηκα να την χωρισω η να με χωρισει δεν εχει σημασια γιατι δεν γινοταν να θεραπευτω απο την εξαρτηση στο χασις και το ποτο.Δυναμη θελει παιδια και θεληση.Εγω επινα και κοκα αλλα περιστασιακα.Καθημερινα μπαφους και ποτα.αυτα και σορυ εαν κουρασα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by perastikos11_
> θα γεμισεις το ψυγειο μπυρες και θα μαθεις τον εαυτο σου να πινει μονο 1 την εβδομαδα.


Κάτι σαν κινέζικο μαρτύριο μου κάνει αυτό........

Πάντως περαστικέ μπράβο για την δύναμη που έδειξες και τον προσωπικό σου αγώνα.

----------


## perastikos11

Για το αλκοολ που ειναι ελευθερο στην κοινωνια δεν υπαρχουν και πολλες επιλογες.Δεν ειναι ναρκωτικα που πρεπει να εχεις παρεες που κανουν το ιδιο για να βρισκεις.Το ποτο το πουλαει και η κυρα-μαρια στο ψιλικατζιδικο της καθε γειτονιας.Σε ευχαριστω αρσι μου εαν και πιστεψε με ακομα και τωρα ταλαιπωρουμε.Δεν ειναι ευκολο γιατι ηταν πολλα τα χροννια της χρησης.Πανω απο 15 χροννια επινα ολα αυτα τα διαολια.Ευτηχως παιδια δεν μου αφησαν κατι πολυ σοβαρο.Μονο κρισεις πανικου που και που και σε σχεση παντα με πραγματικα γεγονοτα.Ποτε δεν ξεφυγα..το bespar με βοηθαει αλλα και αυτο μονο σε καταστασεις που νιωθω οτι παει να με ξαναπιασει.Και αργει το ******** να πιασει αλλα δεν παιρνω με τιποτα βανζοδιαζεπινες που να τρελλαθω καλυτερα η να πιω ολο το βοσπορο που λεει και το τραγουδι.Χειροτερη εξαρτηση αυτα..

----------


## Θεοφανία

περαστικέ....έχεις πολύ δίκιο....
Το χειρότερο απ\' όλα είναι η παρέα...Όπου και να πάμε, είτε για φαγητό, είτε για ...ποτό θα πιούμε. Σπανια να δω κάποιον που θα πάρει αναψυκτικό ή χυμό.
Θεωρώ πως όλα μα όλα είναι υποκατάστατα ευτυχίας και ακόμη χειρότερα γαλήνης. Εμένα μου αρέσει να πίνω, (ευτυχώς όχι καθημερινά και όχι τραγικές ποσότητες).
Μου αρέσει όμως και διακσεδάζω. Απ\' την άλλη έχω ένα φίλο μου που ούτε πίνει, ούτε καπνίζει και όταν βγαίνουμε είναι μια χαρά χωρίς τέτοιου είδους υποκατάστατα. Ακόμη και σε δύσκολες στιγμές του τις αντιμετώπισε με φιλική κουβέντα και ανάλυση.
Μερικές φορές τον ζηλεύω πραγματικά και κάπως έτσι προσπαθώ να κόψω το κ...τσίγαρο που θεωρώ τον μεγαλύτερο και πιο επικίνδυνο εθισμό μου και να μη πίνω έτσι για χάρη γούστου....(Άσε που παχαίνει και από πάνω το σκασμένο)

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by perastikos11_
> Για το αλκοολ που ειναι ελευθερο στην κοινωνια δεν υπαρχουν και πολλες επιλογες.Δεν ειναι ναρκωτικα που πρεπει να εχεις παρεες που κανουν το ιδιο για να βρισκεις.Το ποτο το πουλαει και η κυρα-μαρια στο ψιλικατζιδικο της καθε γειτονιας.Σε ευχαριστω αρσι μου εαν και πιστεψε με ακομα και τωρα ταλαιπωρουμε.Δεν ειναι ευκολο γιατι ηταν πολλα τα χροννια της χρησης.Πανω απο 15 χροννια επινα ολα αυτα τα διαολια.Ευτηχως παιδια δεν μου αφησαν κατι πολυ σοβαρο.Μονο κρισεις πανικου που και που και σε σχεση παντα με πραγματικα γεγονοτα.Ποτε δεν ξεφυγα..το bespar με βοηθαει αλλα και αυτο μονο σε καταστασεις που νιωθω οτι παει να με ξαναπιασει.Και αργει το ******** να πιασει αλλα δεν παιρνω με τιποτα βανζοδιαζεπινες που να τρελλαθω καλυτερα η να πιω ολο το βοσπορο που λεει και το τραγουδι.Χειροτερη εξαρτηση αυτα..


Kαι πάλι σε συγχαίρω παίρνοντας παράδειγμα απ\'τον εαυτό μου(είχα κολήσει ένα διάστημα με αλκοόλ γύρω στα 2 χρόνια-καμία σχέση βέβαια με τη 15ετία τη δική σου και το συνδυασμό με ουσίες κλ.π.))αλλά και από φίλους ή γνωστούς με χρόνια χρήση διάφορων.
Πιστεύω πως θέλει πολύ δύναμη και θέληση.

Πάντως αυτό με το γεμάτο ψυγείο μπίρες μπορώ να το κάνω τώρα στο χαλαρό αλλά τότε(όταν ήμουν στην προσπάθεια να το κόψω) δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να τις αφήσω!!!!Τώρα βασικά δεν πίνω.Μόνο όταν βγω και πάλι καταλαβαίνω τα όρια μου.

Τότε που λες,για κανέναν χρόνο έκοψα εντελώς,μα εντελώς το έξω και το έριξα σε άλλες ασχολίες.Έκανα 2-3 ώρες την ημέρα χορό,ζωγράφιζα,έπαιζα παιχνίδια...οτιδήποτε άλλο απ\'το να βρίσκομαι σε επαφή με το αλκοολ.Μετά από ένα μεγάλο διάστημα(κανένα χρόνο)μου πέρασε η εξάρτηση.Ευτυχώς!γιατί πριν ήμουν σε φάση που δε διαννοούμουν 1 μέρα να μην πιω.
Το όριο μου να το κόψω ήταν όταν πίνοντας μισό μπουκάλι μπίρας σπίτι έπεσα στο ίσιωμα(μέθυσα με μισό μπουκάλι!!!!!αν είναι δυνατόν!!!!που τώρα 5 μπίρες να πιω,δεν καταλαβαίνω τπτ).

----------


## perastikos11

αξια!!!!!!!!εγω τωρα μονο με το φαγητο και ποτε ξανα μπυρα.Μονο κρασακι και βοτκα 1-2 ποτηρια και ως εκει.Γυμναστικη καθημερινα,αλλες ασχολιες διαβασμα και ταινιες και καθημερινος υπνος σε συγκεκριμενη ωρα τα τελευταια χρονια.Ειμαι παλι ακμαιος..οπως ποτε.μπραβο αρσι μου και για την δικη σου προσπαθεια.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> προσπαθώ να κόψω το κ...τσίγαρο που θεωρώ τον μεγαλύτερο και πιο επικίνδυνο εθισμό μου


Αχ!το τσιγάρο!!!!Ο πιο ύπουλος εχθρός.....κ εγώ έχω φοβερό εθισμό.....
Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι πως καταβάθος δε συνειδητοποιώ το κακό που μου κάνει.Και μιλάμε για 2 πακέτα την ημέρα.....

Εύχομαι να το κόψεις Θεοφανία.Κ εγώ ψιλομπαίνω σε σκέψεις να προσπαθήσω αλλά πολύ ξυστά......

----------


## perastikos11

2 πακετα ειναι υπερβολικα αρσι.ξεκινα απο χτες κιολας να το μειωνεις σε πρωτη φαση...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by perastikos11_
> Ειμαι παλι ακμαιος..οπως ποτε.


Κ έτσι να συνεχίσεις κ εσύ και όλοι μας μακριά από εξαρτήσεις!

Παράξενο πάντως που όταν είμαστε εξαρτημένοι νιώθουμε κενή την ακμαία ζωή......παράξενο παραμύθι οι ουσίες.....πλασματική ευτυχία που από πίσω ποτίζει με δυστυχία.
Και τι ευτυχία δλδ???Πρώτο καιρό νιώθεις και μια α ευφορία,μετά τις θες απλά για να κυνηγήσεις αυτή την ευφορία που δεν έρχεται κιόλας αν δεν κάνεις παραπάνω και παραπάνω χρήση....
Όσο για το αλκοόλ μετά από εξάρτηση απλά πίνοντάς το είναι σα να ξύπνησες από ύπνο(σαν να ξεκινάει η μέρα).

Μεγάλο παραμύθι.Και με μεγάλο τίμημα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by perastikos11_
> ξεκινα απο χτες κιολας


Καλό!!!

Το σκέφτομαι πάντως....

----------


## perastikos11

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by perastikos11_
> Ειμαι παλι ακμαιος..οπως ποτε.
> 
> 
> ...



ξυπναω καθε πρωι και ειμαι ελευθερος..αυτο τα λεει ολα.

Αρσι τα λεμε ξανα

----------


## Winston_man

Εγω κανω προσπαθεια τον τελευταίο καιρό να κόψω το τσιγάρο. Καπνιζω 1-2 τη μερα δεν μπορω τελειως να το κοψω. Θα δειξει τωρα κανω μια ακομα προσπαθεια. Ειμαι μεχρι στιγμης 15 ωρες \"καθαρος\". :P  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

παιδια ωραια ολα αυτα που λετε,αλλα ο ψυχιατρος μου,μου εχει απαγορευσει δια ροπαλου την μπιρα.ουτε ενα κουτακι.
επειδη ειναι πολυ αξιολογος και του εχω εμπιστοσυνη ακολουθω πιστα την συμβουλη του.
μην με βαζετε please σε πειρασμους.:P
στη φαση που ειμαι δεν μπορω να το ελενξω.
η μια μπιρα θα φερει την δευτερη,και την δευτερη την τριτη κλπ...

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> παιδια ωραια ολα αυτα που λετε,αλλα ο ψυχιατρος μου,μου εχει απαγορευσει δια ροπαλου την μπιρα.ουτε ενα κουτακι.
> επειδη ειναι πολυ αξιολογος και του εχω εμπιστοσυνη ακολουθω πιστα την συμβουλη του.
> μην με βαζετε please σε πειρασμους.:P
> στη φαση που ειμαι δεν μπορω να το ελενξω.
> η μια μπιρα θα φερει την δευτερη,και την δευτερη την τριτη κλπ...


ferro

ο καθε ενας καταθετει την εμπειρια του

εμπιστευσου τη δικη σου πορεια

δεν ταιριαζουν σε ολους ολα

----------


## ferro

σωστο!
και προς θεου,δεν ηθελα να θιξω κανεναν. :Smile:

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σωστο!
> και προς θεου,δεν ηθελα να θιξω κανεναν.




οχι βρε αλιμονο

δενεθιξες καποιον

απλα η γνωμη του καθε ενα οπως και η ζωη ειναι σεβαστη

και ο τροπος ειναι διαφορετικος

ας μη νομιζουμε οτι επειδη λειτουργει ενας τροπος οτι ειναι και ο μοναδικος.

αυτο εννοω

οχι δεν εθιξες κανεναν. γενικα εισαι πολυ ευγενικη. εχω να το λεω

φιλακια ferro!

----------


## ferro

και συ εισαι πολυ γλυκια κοπελα μου :Smile: 
πολλα πολλα φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## ferro

παιδια την παρασκευη(οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο μου ποστ) φευγω ταξιδι και εχω αγχωθει λιγακι.
θα χασω τις συνηθειες μου.
π.χ. το μερος οπου εχω συνηθισει να καπνιζω και διαφορα αλλα.
απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι μηπως μου κανουν καλο οι διακοπες.
5 μερουλες ειναι,θα περασουν....
λετε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα???

----------


## ferro



----------


## Sofia

εγω λεω ferro πώς αν θελήσεις να δεις κ τα καλα μιας τετοιας εξοδου, θα πανε ολα καλα :Smile: 

ειναι ωραια να ανακαλυψεις εκει ενα μερος που θα σ αρεσει να καπνιζεις, πχ βλεποντας τη θαλασσα! κ να βρεις νεες συνηθειες εκει, μπανακι, νεες γευσεις σε καποιο ταβερνακι παραλιακο, ηλιοβασιλεμα....ο ηχος της θαλασσας. γιατι να μην ειναι ωραια :Smile: 

ελπιζω να μας τα πεις, στην επιστροφη :Smile:

----------


## giota

Ferro μου όλα θα πάνε καλά θα κάνεις τα μπανάκια σου ξέρεις΄τι καλό κάνουν;Είσαι τόσο γλυκιά και καλόκαρδη αλήθεια στο λέω και έχεις συγκροτημένη σκέψη.Μπράβο φερρούλα σου εύχομαι να περάσεις καλά και μην σκέφτεσαι τίποτε.Εκμεταλεύσου κάθε ευκαιρία που θα βρείς ώστε να περάσεις 5 απολαυστικές μέρες

----------


## ferro

σας ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια για τα ενθαρυντικα σας λογια :Smile: 
να ειστε παντα καλα! :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Θεωρώ πως όλα μα όλα είναι υποκατάστατα ευτυχίας και ακόμη χειρότερα γαλήνης.


Συμφωνω :Smile:  να προσθέσω κ το πολυ φαγητο εκτος των υπολοιπων που αναφέρθηκαν...γενικως το \"πολυ\".

μπραβο στα παιδια που κατάφεραν κ προχώρησαν χωρις ποτο ή αλλες εξαρτησεις, περαστικε κ φερρο :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> παιδια την παρασκευη(οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο μου ποστ) φευγω ταξιδι και εχω αγχωθει λιγακι.
> θα χασω τις συνηθειες μου.
> π.χ. το μερος οπου εχω συνηθισει να καπνιζω και διαφορα αλλα.
> απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι μηπως μου κανουν καλο οι διακοπες.
> 5 μερουλες ειναι,θα περασουν....
> λετε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα???


Όλα θα πάνε καλά φερό μου!Σίγουρα!
Χρειάζεται που και που να βγαίνουμε απ\'τις συνήθειες μας,γεμίζουν οι μπαταρίες.
θα δεις καινούρια πράγματα..και ειδικά τα μπανάκια....

----------


## Chrisa83

καλησπέρα παιδιά
ferro αν επιτρέπεται μόνη θα πας διακοπές, με την οικογένεια, με φίλους?

----------


## Chrisa83

βασικα ηθελα να σου πω οτι το μερος που θα κανεις το τσιγαρο σου δεν εχει τοση μεγαλη σημασια μποστα στο να \'σαι μαζι με ανθρωπους που σ\'αγαπανε, να αποθηκεφθουν στο μυαλο σου ομορφες νεες εικονες και στο σημειο που θα σου αρεσει ποιο πολυ απ\'ολα να απολαυσεις το τσιγαρο σου, βλεποντας κατι ομορφο μοναδικο στα δικα σου ματια που φευγοντας θα παρεις μαζι σου!που θα το θυμασαι και οταν ρουτινιαζεις θα χαμογελας...οπως π.χ. ενα ησυχο πρωινο, η ηρεμια της θαλασσας, η οτιδηποτε υπαρχει εκει και σε ευχαριστει!οι διακοπες ειναι για να ξεφευγεις!σου ευχομαι να περασεις οπως θελεις!

----------


## ferro

εχετε δικιο παιδια.
θα μου κανουν καλο οι διακοπες.
σημερα ξυπνησα καλα και τα βλεπω ολα πιο αισιοδοξα :Smile: 
σας ευχομαι ολοψυχα να ειστε ολοι καλα :Smile: 
με στηριζετε τοσο μα τοσο πολυ :Smile: 
σας ευχαριστω!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> εχετε δικιο παιδια.
> θα μου κανουν καλο οι διακοπες.
> σημερα ξυπνησα καλα και τα βλεπω ολα πιο αισιοδοξα
> σας ευχομαι ολοψυχα να ειστε ολοι καλα
> με στηριζετε τοσο μα τοσο πολυ
> σας ευχαριστω!!!!!



αχ ferro!

εχεις ευγενεια

γλυκυτητα και αγαπη

ευχομαι να περασεις ομορφα

και οι αλλαγες να αντιμετωπιστουν με καλη διαθεση

οντως θαλλασα μπανακι διακοπουλες...

και οταν γυρισεις εδω ειμαστε φυσικα!

----------


## ferro

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου για τα καλα σου λογια :Smile: 
θα μου λειψετε πολυ παντως!!! :Frown:

----------


## Winston_man

Ποτε φευγεις φερρο αληθεια?

Και γω θα παω διακοπες με τους δικους μου φετος. Δεν θελω αλλα να μην τους στενοχωρησω θα πάω.

----------


## Sofia

winston καλα να περάσεις και εσυ :Smile:  κ αν μπορεις στο γυρισμο πες μας κ εντυπώσεις :Smile:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Ποτε φευγεις φερρο αληθεια?
> 
> Και γω θα παω διακοπες με τους δικους μου φετος. Δεν θελω αλλα να μην τους στενοχωρησω θα πάω.


την παρασκευη φευγω winston μου.εσυ?
εγω 5 μερουλες θα κατσω.εσεις ποσο θα κατσετε?

----------


## Winston_man

Δεν ξερω ακομα εξαρταται ποτε θα παρει αδεια η μανα μου αλλα το πιο πιθανο Αυγουστο.

----------


## aretiva

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> παιδια την παρασκευη(οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο μου ποστ) φευγω ταξιδι και εχω αγχωθει λιγακι.
> θα χασω τις συνηθειες μου.
> π.χ. το μερος οπου εχω συνηθισει να καπνιζω και διαφορα αλλα.
> απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι μηπως μου κανουν καλο οι διακοπες.
> 5 μερουλες ειναι,θα περασουν....
> λετε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα???


Και εγώ είχα αγχωθεί όταν έπρεπε να φύγω. Ειδικά την στιγμή που πήγα να μπω στο αεροπλάνο με είχε πιάσει πανικός. Αλλά είναι μια αλλαγή που νομίζω ότι όλοι χρειάζονται. Άσε πίσω σου ότι μπορείς και δες το σαν μια ευκαιρία ξεκούρασης. Και σωματικής και κυρίως ψυχολογικής. Όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά. Και θα είμαστε όλοι εδώ για να μας πεις τις εντυπώσεις σου όταν γυρίσεις.

----------


## ferro

vα εισαι καλα αρετιβα μου. :Smile: 
σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον και τα ενθαρυντικα σου λογια! :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

φερρο το εχω απορια με τη σχολη τι εκανες τελικα? Την αφησες οριστικα?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> φερρο το εχω απορια με τη σχολη τι εκανες τελικα? Την αφησες οριστικα?


ναι την αφησα οριστικα.ειναι τελεσιδικο.
αλλα δεν θελω να το πολυσυζηταω αυτο.
οταν συνελθω τελειως θα ψαξω για μια δουλιτσα.

----------


## ferro

σημερα ειμαι πεσμενη παλι....
ο πατερας μου ηταν στα down του και μου μιλησε αποτομα και πληγωθηκα.
ομως εχει κανει πολλες θυσιες για μενα(μου εκλεισε δικο μου δωματιο στο νησι που θα παμε,με πηγαινει στον γιατρο ενω κουραζεται σωματικα πολυ κ.α.)
ειναι και 70 χρονων ο καημενος...
ομως παρολα αυτα πληγωθηκα.θελω να μου μιλανε ολοι τρυφερα στην φαση που βρισκομαι....

----------


## ferro

μολις γυρισα απο τον γιατρο.
μου ειπε οτι με βλεπει πολυ καλυτερα απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα. :Smile: 
μου τα \"χωσε\" ομως και λιγακι σχετικα με το θεμα του \"νταντεματος\" που επιζητω απο τους γονεις μου.
μου ειπε πως τα πολλα χαδια και οι πολλες γλυκες,μου κανουν κακο.
ισως να \'χει και δικιο...

----------


## researcher

αχ ferro ποσο χαιρομαι που ο γιατρος ειπε καλα πραγματα για την υγεια σου!

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> αχ ferro ποσο χαιρομαι που ο γιατρος ειπε καλα πραγματα για την υγεια σου!


σ\'ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου για το ενδιαφερον σου και την χαρα σου για την ψυχολογικη μου προοδο :Smile: 
να \'σαι καλα γλυκια μου :Smile:

----------


## ferro

αρχισα παλι να ψιλοαγχωνομαι για το ταξιδι.
αγχωνομαι για ασημαντα πραγματα,που εμενα ομως μου φενονται σημαντικα λογω του αγχους μου....
ασημαντα του στιλ αν θα μπορω να καπνιζω μεσα στο δωματιο(ετσι με βολευει),πως θα περασουν 4,5 ωρες μεσα στο πλοιο,αν ερχεται η καθαριστρια την ωρα που εγω αραζω,πως θα κουβαλαω τοσα μπουκαλια με νερο εμφυαλομενο(πινω παρα πολυ νερο) κ.α.......

----------


## ferro

εμενα δεν θα μου απαντησει κανεις? :Frown:

----------


## giota

Βρε Φρρούλα τι αγχώνεσαι για αστεία πράγματα;Φυσικά στο δωμάτό σου και θα μπορείς να καπνίσεις.Και στο καράβι στο κατάστρωμα καπνίζουν.Σιγά θα πάρεις 2 μουκάλια νερό δεν σε φτάνουν για 4,5 ώρες; δεν είναι και μεγάλο ταξίδι.Εγώ που θα φύγω για το νησί και πρέπει να οδηγήσω μέχρι την Κυλλήνη τι να λέω;Μην σκέφτεσαι τίποτε θα δείς τιέύκοολα όλα θα είναι.Ο πατέρας σου θα φροντίσει τι κάθεσαι και αγχώνεσαι;Πήγαινε κάνε τα μπανάκια που κάνουν πολύ καλό και καλά να περάσεις άσε την γκρίνια για μετά τώρα δεν τρέχει τίποτε,Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο αναισθητούλα θα τα καταφέρεις αν σκέφτεσαι θετικά σκέψου πως κολυμπάς πάρε και ένα στρώμα θαλάσσης και κάνε ότι σου κατέβει

----------


## ferro

αχ βρε γιωτα μου δικιο εχεις.και μενα αυτα μου λεει η φωνη της λογικης.η φωνη του αγχους ομως αλλα μου λεει.... :Frown:

----------


## giota

Και εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι νευριασμένη με τον άνδρα μου αλλά λέω δεν θα στενοχωρηθείς γιώτα θα πάρεις το αυτοκίνητο και θα πας θα ψώνια να ξεχαστείς γιατί δεν αξίζει να χαλάμε την υγεία μας για κανέναν.Και επειδή την έχασα για κάτι τέτοιους λόγους και επειδή οι άνθρωποι δεν αλλάζουν πρέπει να αλλάξω εγώ γραμμή πλεύσης θα βγώ και θα πάω σε κανένα Χόντο να βρεθώ σε ευχάριστο περιβάλλον γιατί με βλέπω αν καθήσω σπίτι να τσακωθούμαι.Να σώσω ότι που απέμεινε απο την ψυχική μου υγεία.Και μένα μου λέει πολλά η φωνή του άγχους αλλά θα ακούσω τώρα την φωνή της λογικής.Τώρα έχω ταχυπαλμία αλλά θα την κάνω να μου περάσει αμα πιά

----------


## ferro

ευχομαι να σου περασει γρηγορα η ταχυπαλμια γιωτα μου.
παντως μπραβο σου που βρισκεις διεξοδους(βολτα κλπ)
εισαι στο σωστο δρομο :Wink:

----------


## giota

Προσπαθώ φερρο δεν είμαι ενεργητική όπως ήμουν δεν έχω πολλή δι΄θεση θέλω ησυχία αλλά αμα βγώ είμαι ικανή να γυρίζω του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει.Πήγα στην Ερμού χθές και έκατσα μέχρι να κλείσουν τα μαγαζιά.Παράτησα και τι δουλειές του σπιτιού εγώ που κάποτε ήμουν υποχόνδρια με την καθαριότητα και την τάξη.Σήμερα ο γιός μου μου είπε δεν κάνεις τίποτε τι κατάσταση είναι αυτή; έχεις εθιστή με τον υπολογιστή ΄\'ακουσα κάμποσα αλλά όταν μεγάλωνα δθό παιδιά μόνη με τόσα προβλήματα εγώ ξέρω πως τα έβγαλα πέρα ένα ρομπότ που δούλευε ασταμάτητα ήμουν.Προσπαθώ ακόμη να αναδυθώ απο τον πάτο που έφτασα.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Προσπαθώ ακόμη να αναδυθώ απο τον πάτο που έφτασα.


προσπαθεις και θα τα καταφερεις!!!
ειμαι σιγουρη!!! :Wink: 
οπως σου ειπα και χθες εισαι στον σωστο δρομο!
σου στελνω τα φιλια μου και την αγαπη μου και ας μην σε ξερω απο κοντα.σε εχω συμπαθησει πολυ!!! :Smile:

----------


## ferro

αρχισα παλι να ψιλοαγχωνομαι για το ταξιδι.
αγχωνομαι για ασημαντα πραγματα,που εμενα ομως μου φενονται σημαντικα λογω του αγχους μου....
ασημαντα του στιλ αν θα μπορω να καπνιζω μεσα στο δωματιο(ετσι με βολευει),πως θα περασουν 4,5 ωρες μεσα στο πλοιο,αν ερχεται η καθαριστρια την ωρα που εγω αραζω,πως θα κουβαλαω τοσα μπουκαλια με νερο εμφυαλομενο(πινω παρα πολυ νερο) κ.α....... 
*παιδια το αγχος μου ειναι στο φουλ. πειτε μου please κατι να ηρεμησω λιγακι.*
επισης αγχωνομαι για το αν το δωματιο μου θα ειναι κοντα με το δωματιο των γονιων μου,για να νιωθω ασφαλεια.
η μητερα μου μου λεει να μην τους ξαναπαρουμε τηλεφωνο για αυτη την ερωτηση γιατι τους εχουμε προιξει λεει στις ερωτησεις....

----------


## keep_walking

Ποιο δωματιο,του δωματιου που θα νοικιασεις?Εμ φανταζομαι θα μπορεις np.
Στο πλοιο υπαρχει και μπαρ και τηλεοραση και μπορεις να κοιμηθεις,μπορεις να ακουσεις μουσικη,μπορει να εχει internet για να σερφαρεις,ηλκτρονικα ξερω γω θα τη βρεις την ακρη.
Ποια καθαριστρια του δωματιου?Πες της ειμαι απασχολημενη ή αστην 10 λεπτα να σιγυρισει και τι εγινε?
Για νερο παρε σακκιδιο αν εννοεις για την παραλια,αν εννοεις το πλοιο κανεις πολλες διαδρομες στο μπαρ και αγοραζεις απο ενα μπουκαλι νερο :Smile: 
Τα ελυσα ολα :Smile: )))))))))))
Dont worry be happy...και εγω αγχωνομαι πριν τα ταξιδια μερικες φορες,με πιανει μια υπερενταση οχι ακριβως αγχος.

----------


## ferro

αχ βρε κιπακο μου σε ευχαριστω αλλα το αγχος μου παραμενει :Frown: 
εχω υπερενταση :Frown:

----------


## Winston_man

Ειναι λογικο να εχεις αγχος πριν το ταξιδι. Και γω το παθαινω αυτο και δεν μπορω να το ελέγξω.  :Frown:  Μολις αρχισει το ταξιδι ομως μου φευγει το περισσοτερο. Απλα πριν το εχω μονο, που σκεφτομαι.

----------


## ferro

εφτιαξα την βαλιτσα μου και αυτο με ηρεμησε καπως.
αυριο φευγω στις 4 το απογευμα,οποτε θα τα λεμε ως τοτε.

----------


## Winston_man

Τελικά ferro δεν εισαι η μονη που θα φυγεις αυτες τις μερες. Σαββατο πρωι παμε στο χωριο της μανας μου εκτακτα και θα γυρισουμε Κυριακή βράδυ. Να δουμε τον παππου και τη γιαγια γιατι δεν ειναι πολυ καλα η τελευταια.  :Frown:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Τελικά ferro δεν εισαι η μονη που θα φυγεις αυτες τις μερες. Σαββατο πρωι παμε στο χωριο της μανας μου εκτακτα και θα γυρισουμε Κυριακή βράδυ. Να δουμε τον παππου και τη γιαγια γιατι δεν ειναι πολυ καλα η τελευταια.


ευχομαι ολοψυχα περαστικα στην γιαγιουλα σου.

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> ευχομαι ολοψυχα περαστικα στην γιαγιουλα σου.


Καλα να γινει καλα λιγο δυσκολο-ειναι κατακοιτη στο κρεβατι απο οστεοπωρωση, αλλα ευχαριστω για τις ευχες.

----------


## ferro

να εισαι καλα.
καλο μας ταξιδι λοιπον και καλο μας κουραγιο.:P

----------


## ferro

καλημερα φιλοι μου!
η μεγαλη μερα του ταξιδιου εφτασε!
νιωθω καλυτερα γιατι συμφωνησαμε με τον πατερα μου να μου δινει εφαπαξ τα φαρμακα για ολη την ημερα και οχι πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ,οπως καναμε μεχρι τωρα.
αυτο με ανακουφισε αφανταστα.
φευγω στις 4 απο το σπιτι οποτε θα τα λεμε μεχρι τοτε. :Wink: 

υγ.σημερα εχω τα γεννεθλια μου! :Wink:

----------


## keep_walking

Να τα χιλiασεις :Smile: 
Αντε και με ενα καλο παιδι:P

----------


## λίτσα

χρόνια πολλά σε σένα...
χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα....
σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα μέσα από την καρδιά μου αυτές οι διακοπές να είναι οι καλύτερες που είχες μέχρι τώρα...
μην διστάσεις για τίποτα και σε τίποτα άσε τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο και όλα θα πάρουν τον δρόμο τους..
μην σκέφτεσαι τίποτα πέραν του τί αντιηλιακό θα βάλεις τι θα φορέσεις στην παραλία και πόσες βουτιές θα κάνεις στα γαλάζια νερά....
άντε να φεύγουμε και εμείς σιγά σιγά αν και έχω τρεις εβδομάδες ακόμα μπροστά μου...αυτός ο ιούλιος κόλλησε ρε παιδί μου....
χρόνια πολλά και πάλι και καλό και ονειρεμένο ταξίδι να έχεις.....
να είσαι καλά...

----------


## ferro

keep_walking μου και λιτσακι μου σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες!!!!να ειστε παντα καλα!!! :Smile:

----------


## giota

Φερρούλα χρόνια πολλά και απο εμένα να είσαι πάντα καλά

----------


## ferro

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γιωτα μου :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

5...4...3...2...1...0 εφυγα!!!!σε λιγο ερχεται το ταξι.
σας αποχερετω για 5 μερουλες.
να ειστε ολοι καλα! :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Καλα να περασεις.  :Smile:

----------


## researcher

καλο ταξιδι!

καλη ανταμωση ferro!

ευχομαι να περασεις ομορφα!

----------


## Arsi

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα ferro!
Σου εύχομαι αυτέ οι διακοπές να είναι το καλύτερο δώρο που πήρες ποτέ!
....να κρύβουν όλο χαρά και ευχαρίστηση!
Φιλιά πολλά να τα εκατοστήσεις και καλά να περάσεις!

----------


## gonoli

χρονια πολλά ferro ..να τα χιλιάσεις..σου ευχομαι να γυρισεις με ευχαριστες αναμνησεις απο το ταξιδι σου!!!!

----------


## ferro

φιλοι μου γυρισα!!!
το ταξιδι μου εκανε τελικα καλο.
ηρεμησα.
το μονο κακο ηταν οτι φυσουσε απιστευτα πολυ και για αυτο εχασα μερικα μπανια...
κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα.
καλως σας ανταμωσα :Smile:

----------


## λίτσα

καλώς ήρθες λοιπόν...
ελπίζω να είσαι ανανεωμένη σωματικά και ψυχολογικά πάνω από όλα....
περιμένω να μου πεις πώς τα πέρασες...
να είσαι καλά τώρα και για πάντα...

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> καλώς ήρθες λοιπόν...
> ελπίζω να είσαι ανανεωμένη σωματικά και ψυχολογικά πάνω από όλα....
> περιμένω να μου πεις πώς τα πέρασες...
> να είσαι καλά τώρα και για πάντα...


δεν εκανα κατι το ιδιαιτερο λιτσα μου.
απλα ξαπλα,καφεδες και πολυ φαι:P
εχω παρει 2 κιλα :Frown: 
και συ να εισαι παντα καλα :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

καλώς ήρθες ferro :Smile:

----------


## ferro

καλως σας βρηκα αρση μου :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Καλως ηρθες :Smile:

----------


## ferro

thanks κιπακο!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

σε ευχαριστω winston μου :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## researcher

φερτε γιρλαντες φερτε μου χαντρες φερτε μου νερο

γυρισε η μικρη ferro!

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> φερτε γιρλαντες φερτε μου χαντρες φερτε μου νερο
> 
> γυρισε η μικρη ferro!


 :Wink:  γεια σου καλη μου!!!

----------


## giota

Καλώς ήρθες φερρούλα ελπίζω να είσαι πιο ανανεωμένη και πιο ήρεμη

----------


## ferro

ναι γιωτα μου οντως,το ταξιδι μου εκανε καλο!
δεν ειμαι βεβαια εντελως καλα,αλλα ειμαι σε καλο δρομο!
φιλακια!!!

----------


## ferro

σημερα εκανα ψωνια(λογω εκπτωσεων) και πηρα τα πανω μου :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σημερα εκανα ψωνια(λογω εκπτωσεων) και πηρα τα πανω μου


Ωραία!κ εγώ θα σε μιμηθώ λείαν συντόμως.
Άλλη φάση τα ψώνια όμως ε?
Χθες πήρα 2 μπλουζάκια και έπεται συνέχεια....
Μπορεί να ακούγεται επιφανειακό αλλά προσωπικά φτιάχνομαι πολύ όταν ψωνίζω.

----------


## ferro

και γω το ιδιο! :Wink:

----------


## effie.ks

Ferro σου εστειλα U2U.

----------


## ferro

σημερα ημουν αγχωμενη(οχι για καποιο ιδιαιτερο λογο) και κακοκεφη.ετσι αποφασισα να μην παω παραλια.
εκανα ομως ηλιοθεραπεια στο μπαλκονι,επειδη μου αρεσει να μαυριζω:P:P:P

----------


## ferro

βασικα ο πατερας μου εχει τα νευρα του σημερα και μου μιλαει πολυ αποτομα.αυτο με εχει ριξει.
οταν ειναι στα καλα του μου μιλαει τρυφερα και με στηριζει.
σημερα ομως οχι :Frown:

----------


## giota

Βγες μα κάνεις μια βόλτα και άστον να λέει.Εσύ την φερρο θα κοιτάξεις.Μπενάκης και βγενάκης

----------


## ferro



----------


## ferro

τελικα ηρεμισα καπως γιατι με αποκαλεσε \"γιαννα μου\".

----------


## ferro

παλι μου μιλησε ψυχρα και επεσα παλι :Frown:

----------


## researcher

τελικα

ειμαστε πλασμενοι απο αγαπη..

και ολο αγαπη ζητουμε

χωρις αγαπη

ειμαστε σαν χωρις τροφη και χειροτερα ακομη.....

----------


## Arsi

ferro μου,το είπες και μόνη σου πως έχει τα νεύρα του σήμερα....Ότι και να κάνει κι αν είναι κ λίγο παραπάνω απότομος πάλι σε αγαπάει το ίδιο πολύ(έχεις πει ότι σε στηρίζουν πολύ οι γονείς σου).
Κ αν είναι έτσι σήμερα δεν έχει σχέση με σένα......

----------


## ferro

εχετε δικιο παιδια....

----------


## researcher

αχ βρε ferro!

εγω παντως σου χαμογελω  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

σε ευχαριστω καλη μου.
πριν απο λιγο εκανα παλι εμετο.
ειμαι χαλια...

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σε ευχαριστω καλη μου.
> πριν απο λιγο εκανα παλι εμετο.
> ειμαι χαλια...


σε πειραξε φαγητο?

η κατι αλλο?

----------


## ferro

οχι κοριτσι μου.
εκανα εμετο απο ψυχολογικα αιτια.
οταν ειμαι χαλια κανω εμετο.
ειχα να κανω εμετο ενα μηνα....

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> οχι κοριτσι μου.
> εκανα εμετο απο ψυχολογικα αιτια.
> οταν ειμαι χαλια κανω εμετο.
> ειχα να κανω εμετο ενα μηνα....


καταλαβα!

ferro μου!

καιρος να ξεκουνηθεις

και να βελτιωσεις την ψυχικη σου υγεια μα χαρη και τσαχπινια!

εισαι πολυ γλυκο κοριτσι πολυ ευγενικη φυσιογνωμια και ειναι δεν το σηκωνω να χαραμιζεσαι πουλακι μου!

αντε και μετα θα κανεις χαρουλες και στο μπαμπα και να δεις τι καλα που θα σου γελαει!!!!

----------


## ferro

σε ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσι μου για τα καλα σου λογια.
την δευτερα θα παω στον γιατρο μου που του εχω εμπιστοσυνη.

----------


## ferro

παλι με ταραξε ο πατερας μου.
του ειπα οτι θα στειλω την αδερφη μου να παει να μου παρει καφε και εκεινος μου απαντησε \"μην την φορτωνεις\".
αν συνεβαινε το αντιστροφο,δηλαδη η αδερφη μου να με εστελνε για καφε δεν θα ελεγε τπτ.
μας αγαπαει το ιδιο,απλα εχει αδυναμια στην αδερφη μου και αυτο με πληγωνει πολυ. :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> παλι με ταραξε ο πατερας μου.
> του ειπα οτι θα στειλω την αδερφη μου να παει να μου παρει καφε και εκεινος μου απαντησε \"μην την φορτωνεις\".
> αν συνεβαινε το αντιστροφο,δηλαδη η αδερφη μου να με εστελνε για καφε δεν θα ελεγε τπτ.
> μας αγαπαει το ιδιο,απλα εχει αδυναμια στην αδερφη μου και αυτο με πληγωνει πολυ.


πριν απο λιγο με αποκαλεσε ο πατερας \"κουκλα μου\" και \"αγαπη μου\" και ηρεμησα καπως.

----------


## giota

Φερρούλα μην δίνεις σημασία σε κάτι τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες είναι σίγουρο ότι ο πατέρας σου σας αγαπάει και τις δυο το ίδιο.Ξέρεις πόσο δύσκολο είναι να είσαι γονιός;

----------


## ferro

ναι γιωτα μου.δικιο εχεις.εσενα τι ηλικια εχουν τα παιδακια σου αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## giota

Ο γιός μου έκλεισε τα 26 και η κόρη μου είναι 24 δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω κανένα αν και με την κόρη μου συνεννοούμαι καλύτερα είναι πιο ώριμη αλλά και τα δυο τα αγαπάω είναι η ζωή μου τα λατρεύω αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν και εντάσεις ειδικά με τον γιό μου αλλά δεν υπάρχει μέτρο στην αγάπη δεν μπορώ να τα ξεχωρίσω.

----------


## ferro

να σου ζησουν γιωτουλα μου :Smile:

----------


## giota

Και συ να είσαι καλά είσαι πολλή γλυκιά και καλόκαρδη

----------


## ferro

σ\'ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## ferro

την λατρευω την αδερφουλα μου αλλα συναμα την ζηλευω(λογω της αδυναμιας που της εχει ο πατερας μου).
αναλογα συναισθηματα εχει και εκεινη προς εμενα.
αλλωστε ολα τα συναισθηματα εχουν μια αμοιβαιοτητα.
παντως αγαπη και ζηλια μπορουν να συνυπαρχουν.(εχω ρωτησει και ειδικο).

----------


## ferro

πως σας φενονται τα παραπανω που εγραψα?

----------


## giota

Οτι είσαι ένα γλυκό πλάσμα ότι έχεις καλοσύνη και μην νομίζεις όλα τα αδέλφια λίγο πολύ αισθάνονται κάποιες φορές ότι οι γονείς έχουν στο άλλο αδυναμία.Και εγώ έτυχε να δίνω μεγαλύτερη προσοχή στο παιδί που είχε μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.Τους εξηγούσα γιατί και εγώ έχω ακούσει αυτά απο τα παιδιά μου,μπορεί να τσακώνονταν αλλά ΄πολλές φορές αλλά αγαπιόνται.

----------


## ferro

σ\'ευχαριστω γιωτα μου :Smile: 
με καθησυχασαν τα λογια σου καπως :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

ferro μου
πέρασες καλά στις διακοπές, περισσότερο από όσο περίμενες.
Κράτα το αυτό.
Να το θυμάσαι.
Πως από εδώ και πέρα, θα υπάρξουν πολλές ακόμη τέτοιες στιγμές.
Ακόμα κι αν δεν το περιμένεις.

Και πως αξίζει για αυτές τις στιγμές, 
να έχεις ελπίδα
και δύναμη για αγώνα.

Πολύ ωραία νέα!

----------


## ferro

:Big Grin:

----------


## ferro

σημερα εκανα το σφαλμα και εβαλα πολυ καφεινη στον οργανισμο μου.ηπια δυο coca-coles και στο καπακι εναν fredocino και ταραχτηκα :Frown: 

εμεις οι διπολικοι δεν κανει να πινουμε πολυ καφεινη,αλλα ελα που μου αρεσει.αρχικα νιωθω μια ευφορια και μετα πεφτω και ταραζομαι :Frown: 

παει και τελειωσε.αυριο μονο fredocino!!!

----------


## Arsi

Καλημέρα ferro :Smile: )

----------


## ferro

καλημερα καλη μου! :Smile:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σημερα εκανα το σφαλμα και εβαλα πολυ καφεινη στον οργανισμο μου.ηπια δυο coca-coles και στο καπακι εναν fredocino και ταραχτηκα
> 
> εμεις οι διπολικοι δεν κανει να πινουμε πολυ καφεινη,αλλα ελα που μου αρεσει.αρχικα νιωθω μια ευφορια και μετα πεφτω και ταραζομαι
> 
> παει και τελειωσε.αυριο μονο fredocino!!!


εσας σας πειραζει η καφεινη?

----------


## giota

Εγώ αν πιώ κόκα κόλα δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.Οταν οδηγώ και ταξιδεύω τότε πίνω για να μην νυστάξω.Αν πιώ καφέ άστα εκτός απο τρεμούλα θα κοιμηθώ μετά απο ένα μήνα.Ευτυχώς δεν μου αρέσει ο καφές.Απορώ πως πίνουν το βράδυ φραπέ και κοιμούνται

----------


## ferro

παω θαλασσα,παρολο που ειμαι ψωφια απο την κουραση...
πιστευω θα μου κανει καλο :Smile:

----------


## ferro

τελικα ειχε πολυ κοσμο και αγχωθηκα και εφυγα σε μιση ωρα :Frown:

----------


## ferro

καλημερα σε ολους και ολες!

σημερα ειμαι καπως καλυτερα.

αυριο παω στον γιατρο μου :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Xαίρομαι ferro :Smile: 
Γενικότερα έχω την εντύπωση ότι είσαι καλύτερα το τελευταίο διάστημα ε ferro?
Καλή συνέχεια,με υπομονή θα πάνε όλα καλά πιστεύω.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Xαίρομαι ferro
> Γενικότερα έχω την εντύπωση ότι είσαι καλύτερα το τελευταίο διάστημα ε ferro?
> Καλή συνέχεια,με υπομονή θα πάνε όλα καλά πιστεύω.


ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα απο τον προηγουμενο μηνα,απλα υπαρχουν στιγμες που αγχωνομαι και θλιβομαι...

----------


## Arsi

Φαίνεται ότι είσαι πολύ καλύτερα.Πολύ χαίρομαι αλήθεια.Δε μπορεί να εξαφανιστούν απότομα το άγχος και η στεναχώρια(άσε που μέσα στη ζωή είναι όλα..στιγμές άγχους έχουμε όλοι πιστεύω),σιγά σιγά.....

----------


## ferro

μαλλον δικιο εχεις καλη μου :Smile:

----------


## Astral_Opacity

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι 26 χρονών και πρόσφατα διεγνώσθη διπολική διαταραχή και ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή (αν και το δεύτερο το ήξερα από τα 8 μου χρόνια). Πέρα από αυτά είχα (κι έχω?) κι ένα ψιλοπρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ. Ο γιατρός όμως πέρα από τη διάγνωση και τη συνταγογράφηση δεν έδωσε καμία εξήγηση σχετικά με το τί και πώς. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τα φάρμακα κάνουν τίποτα ή είναι απλώς για να ανεβαίνουν οι μετοχές των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών;

----------


## ferro

καλως ορισες.
εμενα παντως με εχουν βοηθησει αρκετα τα φαρμακα.

----------


## gonoli

Καλώς όρισες Astral_Opacity..Τα φάρμακα φυσικά και βοηθάνε ..να τα πάρεις και θα δεις οτι θα σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Xαίρομαι ferro
> Γενικότερα έχω την εντύπωση ότι είσαι καλύτερα το τελευταίο διάστημα ε ferro?
> Καλή συνέχεια,με υπομονή θα πάνε όλα καλά πιστεύω.


τελικα οντως ειμαι καλυτερα :Smile: 
μολις γυρισα απο τον γιατρο μου και κανονισαμε να μειωσουμε τα φαρμακα επειδη με βλεπει καλυτερα. :Smile:

----------


## ferro

εξακολουθω βεβαια να παιρνω πολλα φαρμακα :Frown:  απλα το zyprexa απο 25 mg το καναμε 20 mg.

----------


## Arsi

Πολύ χαίρομαι ferro :Smile: 
Eσύ πως νιώθεις σήμερα?χάρηκες που σου είπε κι ο γιατρός ότι σε βλέπει καλύτερα?Άσε που το είχες καταλάβει ήδη.....

----------


## ferro

ναι χαρηκα πολυ αρσι μου :Smile:

----------


## Astral_Opacity

Ενθαρρυντικά αυτά που διαβάζω. Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκρισή σας.

----------


## ferro

να εισαι καλα! :Smile:

----------


## Astral_Opacity

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Πώς να πω στους γονείς μου ότι είμαι διπολικός; Για τους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς το ήξεραν αλλά αποφεύγαν να παραδεχτούν το πρόβλημα. Μέχρι τώρα υποκρίνομαι στην καθημερινότητά μου κάτι το οποίο απαιτεί πολύ ενέργεια από μέρους μου (και μια δόση διπλωματίας θα έλεγα). Σημειώνω ότι είναι μια καθημερινή μικροαστική οικογένεια σχετικώς απελευθερωμένη αλλά όσον αφορά τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα τα έχουν για taboo.

----------


## giota

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει γονιός που στην αρχή μπορεί να παραδεχτεί όσα θεωρεί ταμπού.Ομως μια ήρεμη συζήτηση ίσως και μια επίσκεψη στον γιατρό θα ήταν μια λύση στο να αρχίζουν να προβληματίζονται.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Astral_Opacity_
> Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Πώς να πω στους γονείς μου ότι είμαι διπολικός; Για τους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς το ήξεραν αλλά αποφεύγαν να παραδεχτούν το πρόβλημα. Μέχρι τώρα υποκρίνομαι στην καθημερινότητά μου κάτι το οποίο απαιτεί πολύ ενέργεια από μέρους μου (και μια δόση διπλωματίας θα έλεγα). Σημειώνω ότι είναι μια καθημερινή μικροαστική οικογένεια σχετικώς απελευθερωμένη αλλά όσον αφορά τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα τα έχουν για taboo.



καλώς ήρθες!άνοιξε δικό σου θέμα να μιλάμε.τι χώθηκες εδώ μέσα?

----------


## Astral_Opacity

Χμ, πράγματι έχεις δίκιο. Αν κι έκανα post εδώ μέσα γιατί ήταν το πρώτο που βρήκα για την διπολική διαταραχή.

----------


## pelariry

όντως είναι ένα πολύ καλό θέμα για συζήτηση αλλά άνοιξε δικό σου θέμα να το συζητήσουμε εκεί.

----------


## ferro

ολα καλα ρε παιδια,αλλα ο υπνος μου ειναι χαλια!
κοιμαμαι στις 9 περιπου το βραδυ και ξυπναω στις 3 τα ξημερωματα,σαν τον βρυκολακα:P
μετα νυσταζω ολη μερα και αν ειμαι τυχαιρη,κοιμαμαι κανα 2ωρακι το μεσημερι.

----------


## Arsi

ferro μου,προσπάθησες να πιεστείς να κοιμηθείς λίγο πιο αργά μπας και ξυπνάς και πιο αργά?
μέχρι να αλλάξει ο ρυθμός.....εγώ αν κοιμάμαι 4-5 μέρες συγκεκριμένες ώρες μετά αλλάζει ο κύκλος ύπνου.Κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω τις ίδιες ώρες σαν να είμαι προγραμματισμένη.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> ferro μου,προσπάθησες να πιεστείς να κοιμηθείς λίγο πιο αργά μπας και ξυπνάς και πιο αργά?
> μέχρι να αλλάξει ο ρυθμός.....εγώ αν κοιμάμαι 4-5 μέρες συγκεκριμένες ώρες μετά αλλάζει ο κύκλος ύπνου.Κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω τις ίδιες ώρες σαν να είμαι προγραμματισμένη.


βρε αρση μου,νυσταζω πολυ στις 9.ασε που κοιμαμαι νωρις για να μην σκεφτομαι....θα προσπαθησω παντως.

----------


## ferro

σημερα,παρολο που η μερα μου ξεκινησε στραβα(ξυπνησα νωρις παλι και κακοκεφη),πηγα για ψωνια και ανεβηκα καπως.
πηρα 2 κραγιον και μια βερμουδιτσα.
μακαρι να χα περισσοτερα χρηματα,να ψωνιζω πιο συχνα.

----------


## anwnimi

Ωραίο το ημερολόγιο σου ferro.
Σε βοηθά ίσως όταν το ξαναδιαβάζεις, να συνειδητοποιείς ότι οι μαύρες στιγμές δεν διαρκούν για πάντα. 
Να, όπως σήμερα, που με το να ασχοληθεις με την ομορφιά σου και να σε φροντίσεις, ανέβηκες.
Συνέχισε να σε φροντίζεις, εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά :Smile:

----------


## ferro

να εισαι καλα ανωνυμη  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

τελευταια δεν κοιμαμαι καθολου καλα.
4-5 ωρες τη μερα και αυτες με διαλλειματα.
πηρα τηλ τον γιατρο μου και μου ειπε να μην προσθεσω καποιο φαρμακο.

----------


## ferro

ουφ κοιμηθηκα ενα δυωρακι(τωρα το πρωι) και ηρεμισα καπως...
βλεπω τους γονεις μου και την αδερφη μου που κοιμουνται σερι 10ωρα και ζηλευω.οταν ξυπναω την νυχτα,οι ωρες περνανε βασανιστικα :Frown:

----------


## giota

Eμένα θα μου πείς;έχω βρυκολακιάσει ενώ είχε βελτιωθεί αρκετά ο ύπνος μου αρχισα πάλι να ξυπνάω μετά απο δυο ώρες και να περιμένω πότε θα ξημερώσει.Είναι ελαντλητικό όταν έχεις ήδη πάρει χάπι για τον ύπνο

----------


## ferro

αστα να πανε γιωτα μου....
καλο μας κουραγιο....

----------


## ferro

σημερα εχω νευρα!πολλα νευρα!
ο λογος?ποιος αλλος?οι γονεις μου!

1.χθες επειδη ηπια 3 μπουκαλακια κοκα-κολα,με απειλησαν οτι θα μου παρουν την cash-card μου για να μην σηκωνω απο κει λεφτα και πινω πολλες κοκα-κολες.

2.σημερα τους ζητησα λεφτα για τσιγαρα και αρνηθηκαν να μου τα δωσουν.μου ειπαν οτι θα μου τα αγορασουν εκεινοι φοβουμενοι μηπως τα χαλασω αλλου.(κοκα-κολες ή μπιρες,επειδη ημουν αλκοολικη)

3.τους ζητησα εβδομαδιαιο χαρτζιλικι και μου ειπαν δεν εισαι ετοιμη για αυτο.(μου δινουν μονο 2 ευρω την ημερα για τις κοκα-κολες μου και μου αγοραζουν τα τσιγαρα)

4.μου εχουν παρει τα φαρμακα απο τα χερια,γιατι παλιοτερα τα επερνα ανεξελεγκτα και μου δινουν μονο τα φαρμακα της ημερας.


δεν αντεχω αλλο αυτη την καταπιεση.κατα τα αλλα θελουν να αυτονομηθω οικονομικα και καθε τοσο μου λενε την καραμελα οτι τους τρωω πολλα λεφτα(σε τσιγαρα και στον ψυχιατρο)

ρε πουστη μου εγω θελω να μην παιρνω ανεξελεγκτα τα φαρμακα,να μην πινω μπιρες(εχω 6 μηνες να πιω),αλλα επειδη το ελεγχω μονη μου,οχι επειδη τους φοβαμαι.

ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΗ ΥΠΕΡΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΕΣΗ!!!
ΟΥΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦ!!!!!!!

----------


## melene

φερρο ποσο χρονων εισαι?

----------


## Ακροβατης

nai φερο μου συμφωνω η καταπιεση φερνει αντιθετα αποτελεσματα.στον αγωνα αυτο ολοι μας πρεπει να παρουμε τις ευθυνες και την ζωη στα χερια μας γιατι πολεμαμε και ξεπερναμε τον εαυτο μας προσπαθωντας.κατανοηση συζητηση μια ζεστη αγκαλια κ ενα μπραβο στην προσπαθεια μασ χρειαζομαστε,οχι υποδειξεις καταπιεσεις και κανονες.

----------


## Arsi

ferro μου,αυτό που σε σταναχωρεί είναι ότι νιώθεις πως δε σου έχουν εμπιστοσύνη?
κι ενώ είσαι καλύτερα αυτοί φοβούνται το χειρότερο?απλά φοβούνται ferro μου και θέλουν να σε βοηθήσουν,άνθρωποι είναι μερικές φορές μπορεί να κάνουν λάθη....
έκανες συζήτηση μαζί τους γι\'αυτά που λες?για την χθεσινή απειλή δλδ.

----------


## ferro

πηγα και τους εβρισα πριν απο λιγο και βροντηξα τις πορτες.

----------


## ferro



----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΣΩ.
> ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ.
> ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ.


πανω στα νευρα τα λες αυτα...και τι θα καταλαβεις μωρε αν το κανεις?χειροτερα θα γινουν τα πραγματα..

----------


## ferro



----------


## ferro



----------


## Winston_man

Και γω πανω στα νευρα μου τους εχω ριξει βρισιδι των γονιων μου...

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> πηγα και τους εβρισα πριν απο λιγο και βροντηξα τις πορτες.


τελικα σημερα τους ζητησα συγγνωμη για τον τροπο μου,αλλα τους ειπα οτι τα αιτηματα μου παραμενουν.
πηρα τηλ. τον γιατρο μου και μου ειπε οτι θα τους μιλησει.

----------


## anwnimi

Ferro μου, 
είναι σημαντικό όταν θέλουμε σιγα σιγά να αναλάβουμε εμείς την ευθύνη του εαυτού μας και όχι πλέον οι άλλοι.
Τα αιτήματά σου είναι αξιέπαινα και εύλογα.
Και φαντάζομαι πως το γεγονός ότι τα υποβάλλεις σημαίνει ότι ήδη νιώθεις υπεύθυνη για την πραγματοποίησή τους, έτσι;
Αν είσαι σίγουρη για αυτά, χωρίς φωνές, οι άλλοι θα δουν τη σιγουριά και υπευθυνότητα που εκπέμπεις και θα δεις ότι θα πραγματοποιηθούν τα αιτήματά σου.

Καλή αρχή! :Smile:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Τα αιτήματά σου είναι αξιέπαινα και εύλογα.
> Αν είσαι σίγουρη για αυτά, χωρίς φωνές, οι άλλοι θα δουν τη σιγουριά και υπευθυνότητα που εκπέμπεις και θα δεις ότι *θα πραγματοποιηθούν τα αιτήματά σου.*


χλωμο το βλεπω :Frown:

----------


## ferro

παιδια ειμαι παλι αρκετα αγχωμενη :Frown: 
προκειται να παω στον γιατρο την δευτερα.
ολες τις προηγουμενες φορες με πηγαινε ο πατερας μου.
αυτη τη φορα,με προτροπη του γιατρου,αποφασισαμε να παω μονη μου.
η αποσταση ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη και εδω και καιρο κανω μονο μικρες αποστασεις.
απο τη μια σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι ενα \"στοιχημα\" για μενα(και ισως μου κανει καλο) και απο την αλλη με πιανει πανικος στην ιδεα.
HELP!!!

----------


## anwnimi

Ferro, 
με τον καιρό, 
αν δείχνεις ότι είσαι σταθερή στις απόψεις σου
και συνεπής στη συμπεριφορά σου
θα αποδείξεις στον εαυτό σου πρωτίστως και έπειτα στους υπόλοιπους, ότι αξίζεις την εμπιστοσύνη τους.
Να\'σαι σίγουρη πως αν οι γονείς σου δε θα το καταλάβουν, ο γιατρός σου θα το δει και θα τον έχεις σύμμαχο.
Όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι είσαι πραγματι έτοιμη να αναλάβεις εσύ η ίδια την ευθυνη αυτή.
Δώσε χρόνο και στον εαυτό σου και στους άλλους.

----------


## melene

ναι ομως σκεψου ποιος ειναι ο προορισμος..οτι και να συμβει,που δε νομιζω,αν εισαι στη μεση γυρνας σπιτι η πας στο γιατρο που θα ξερει πως να το αντιμετωπισει!
ειναι ναι ενα στοιχημα και πιστευω οτι θα σου κανει καλο!το μεγαλυτερο ρισκο να θυμασαι ειναι να μη ρισκαρεις!βγες λοιπον πηγαινε και θα δεις που το πολυ πολυ να παθεις καμια κριση..
ωραια και??τι εγινε??θα σε περασουν για τρελη??συγγνωμη κιολας αλλα χεστηκες τι θα πουν!!
θα πεθανεις??ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ!!!μηπ ς δε θα μπορεσεις να γυρισεις πισω??λες?μια κριση δε θα μπορουσε να σε πιασει οπουδηποτε?τιποτα δε θα παθεις οπως και να χει και σου το υπογραφω!

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ferro, 
> με τον καιρό, 
> αν δείχνεις ότι είσαι σταθερή στις απόψεις σου
> και συνεπής στη συμπεριφορά σου
> θα αποδείξεις στον εαυτό σου πρωτίστως και έπειτα στους υπόλοιπους, ότι αξίζεις την εμπιστοσύνη τους.
> Να\'σαι σίγουρη πως αν οι γονείς σου δε θα το καταλάβουν, ο γιατρός σου θα το δει και θα τον έχεις σύμμαχο.
> Όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι είσαι πραγματι έτοιμη να αναλάβεις εσύ η ίδια την ευθυνη αυτή.
> Δώσε χρόνο και στον εαυτό σου και στους άλλους.



πολυ σωστα μιλας ανωνυμη.σε ευχαριστω! :Smile:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by melene_
> ναι ομως σκεψου ποιος ειναι ο προορισμος..οτι και να συμβει,που δε νομιζω,αν εισαι στη μεση γυρνας σπιτι η πας στο γιατρο που θα ξερει πως να το αντιμετωπισει!
> ειναι ναι ενα στοιχημα και πιστευω οτι θα σου κανει καλο!το μεγαλυτερο ρισκο να θυμασαι ειναι να μη ρισκαρεις!βγες λοιπον πηγαινε και θα δεις που το πολυ πολυ να παθεις καμια κριση..
> ωραια και??τι εγινε??θα σε περασουν για τρελη??συγγνωμη κιολας αλλα χεστηκες τι θα πουν!!
> θα πεθανεις??ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ!!!μηπ ς δε θα μπορεσεις να γυρισεις πισω??λες?μια κριση δε θα μπορουσε να σε πιασει οπουδηποτε?τιποτα δε θα παθεις οπως και να χει και σου το υπογραφω!


το καλο melene μου ειναι οτι θα παω και θα γυρισω με ταξι.
αυτο με ανακουφιζει καπως.

----------


## ferro

παιδια ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη σημερα!
οι γονεις μου,μετα απο συζητηση που ειχαν με τον γιατρο μου(στον οποιο πηγα χθες),δεχτηκαν να μου δινουν εβδομαδιαιο χαρτζιλικι :Smile: )))

----------


## Arsi

Ωραία νέα ferro,χαίρομαι :Smile: 
Τελικά στο γιατρό πήγες μόνη?

----------


## ferro

ναι μονη αρσι μου.τα καταφερα τελικα. :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Μπράβο ρε φερούλα!!!!!!διπλό μπράβο.
Καλή συνέχεια στον αγώνα σου........

----------


## Sofia

ferro μπραβο σου!!!!

θυμαμαι που λεγαμε καποιο διαστημα πιο πριν, για το πώς θα παιρνεις τα χαπια κ τί ωρες θα σου τα δινει ο πατερας σου, τώρα πηγες μονη σου στον γιατρο, γυρισες πισω κ παλι μονη σου κ θα παιρνεις κ εβδομαδιαιο χαρτζηλικι. Πολυ ωραια κ επιτελους ελπιδοφορα νεα,ε :Smile: 

Μπραβο, πάντα τετοια :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

αρσι,σοφια σας ευχαριστω πολυ :Smile: 
ειναι πολυ ωραιο να μοιραζεσαι την θλιψη σου,αλλα ακομη ωραιοτερο,να μοιραζεσαι την χαρα σου :Smile: 
να ειστε καλα!!!

----------


## melene

ενα μπραβο και απο εμενα!!
ειδες,δε σου πα οτι θα τα καταφερεις????δεν νιωθεις παααρα πολυ υπερηφανη για εσενα?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by melene_
> ενα μπραβο και απο εμενα!!
> ειδες,δε σου πα οτι θα τα καταφερεις????δεν νιωθεις παααρα πολυ υπερηφανη για εσενα?


ναι melene μου.
τελικα ειχες δικιο οτι θα τα καταφερω :Wink:

----------


## ferro

φιλοι μου εχω νεα βασανα.
μολις εμαθα οτι την κυριακη ερχεται να μεινει σπιτι μας,μια θεια μου,που δεν την παω καθολου.κανει συνεχως παρατηρησεις και επικρισεις.περα απο αυτο,εχω και αλλο προβλημα.
εγω ξυπναω πριν τα χαραματα(2-3),επειδη κοιμαμαι πολυ νωρις και πηγαινω κατευθειαν για καφε και τσιγαρο.ομως για να παω στον χωρο που καπνιζω,πρεπει αναγκαστικα να περασω απο κει που θα κοιμαται,και θα ενοχλειται.
πανω που ειχα ηρεμησει,αγχωθηκα παλι και με αυτο το ζητημα πολυ.

----------


## Winston_man

Ποσο θα μεινει μαζι σας? Σπιτι σου ειναι δεν μπορει να σου βαλει \"νομους\" στο σπιτι σου.

----------


## ferro

δεν ξερω winston μου ποσο θα μεινει.
μακαρι να μεινει λιγες μερες.

----------


## giota

Οι συγγενείς έρχονται μόνοι τους; αποφασίζουν πάμε για μερικές μέρες στο σπίτι της εξαδέλφης ή τους καλούν οι δικοί σου;

----------


## ferro

ερχονται μονοι τους γιωτα μου.
το εχουν κανει ξενοδοχειο το σπιτι μας...

----------


## arktos

ferro, καλημέρα!θα έχεις ωραία θέα φαίνεται από το σπίτι σου.ε, δεν θα αγχωθείς τώρα επειδή θα περνάς και από δίπλα της.πες της από τη πρώτη μέρα και θα το συνηθήσει.μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## ferro

thanks arktos  :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

FERRO mou μην στεναχωριεσαι για το προβλημα της θειας.εσυ ακολουθησε κανονικα το προγραμμα σου εξαλου σπιτι σου ειναι :Smile:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> εξαλου σπιτι σου ειναι


ολγακι μου εγω το ξερω αυτο,αυτη δεν το χει καταλαβει... :Big Grin: :P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> εξαλου σπιτι σου ειναι
> 
> 
> ολγακι μου εγω το ξερω αυτο,αυτη δεν το χει καταλαβει...:P



απο οσο εχω καταλαβει,
δεν ειναι ακριβως σπιτι σου,
σωστα η καταλαβα λαθος?

----------


## ferro

τι ενοεις?

----------


## ferro

αυριο μεσημερι ερχεται η \"αγαπητη\" θεια :Frown:

----------


## ferro

εγινε κατι που με στεναχωρεσε πολυ.
ηταν να παω στον γιατρο μου σε 15 μερες.
ομως ενιωσα την αναγκη να παω αυτη την βδομαδα και εκλεισα ραντεβου.
το προβλημα ειναι οτι ο πατερας μου θυμωσε και μου ειπε \"χαλαμε πολλα λεφτα\" με πολυ αυστηρο υφος.
η οικονομικη μας κατασταση ειναι πολυ καλη.
δεν αξιζει η ψυχικη μου υγεια 80 ευρω τη βδομαδα?

----------


## ferro

τελικα το μετανιωσε που μου μιλησε ασχημα και αρχισε παλι να μου μιλαει τρυφερα.

----------


## melene

ειδες?ανθρωποι ειναι και αυτοι μωρε μπορει να πουν και καμια κουβεντα παραπανω μην τους αποπαιρνεις και εσυ αμεσως!αφου σ\'αγαπανε και φαινεται αυτο..

----------


## ferro

ναι melene μου.
τελικα θα παω στον γιατρο μου την τριτη.
αυτη ειναι η ουσια και ας φωναξε ο πατερας.
περιμενω πως και πως να ερθει η τριτη!!!

----------


## melene

να ξερες μονο τι ακουω απο τη μανα μου εγω!φοβερες........δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις!δεν θα σου πληρωσω τα διδακτρα,δεν θα πας στον γιατρο και μπουρου μπουρου στο τελος ομως...παντα παω!

----------


## ferro

καταλαβαινω κοπελα μου...
εντομεταξυ μολις ηρθε η θεια μου και αρχισε τις επικρισεις......
να δουμε ποτε θα ξεκουμπιστει!

----------


## melene

απο το ενα αυτι να μπαινει και απο το αλλο να βγαινει..μη χαλας τη ζαχαριενα σου,καποιες μερες ξεβολεματος,αυτο ειναι ολο!και καλο θα ηταν αν ειναι να σε ζαλισει να πηγαινεις και καμια βολτουλα..

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by melene_
> απο το ενα αυτι να μπαινει και απο το αλλο να βγαινει..


θα προσπαθησω κοριτσι μου,αν και μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο... :Frown:

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> καταλαβαινω κοπελα μου...
> εντομεταξυ μολις ηρθε η θεια μου και αρχισε τις επικρισεις......
> να δουμε ποτε θα ξεκουμπιστει!



ωραίοι είναι αυτοί!τους φιλοξενείτε, σας κάνουν και κριτική!

----------


## ferro

αστα να πανε αρκτουλα μου...
και δεν ειναι μονο οι επικρισεις,κοιμηθηκα πριν απο λιγο για 10 λεπτακια και πεταχτηκα πανω απο τις φωνες της.ειναι στην κουζινα με τους γονεις μου και δεν μιλαει αλλα γκαριζει!

----------

